# dmraid with kernel > 2.6.15 [SOLVED]

## heipei

hi there,

im running gentoo amd64 on a dimension 9150. the box has one of those bios-raid-controllers which i noticed during inital install and used dmraid, genkernel and device-mapper to make it work with 2.6.15. after genkernel had generated the kernel, the initramfs and the initrd (and inserted everything into the grub.conf) i began tuning the horrible work of genkernel, and replaced only the kernel in boot, using the inital versions of the initramfs and initrd files. it worked fine.

recently i wanted to upgrade my kernel due to obvious reasons. first i tried using the initramfs from my 2.6.15 kernel, didnt work. then i tried the same thing with genkernel (i followed the dmraid-howtos found on the gentoo website) with various versions of 2.6.16 and finally 2.6.18-rc2. im sure i did everything like the first time i used genkernel, but when i want to boot any of the new kernels it just says it cant find my devices under /dev/mapper (it can find the whole ARRAY, but no ARRAYx devices). im not quite sure how this is possible since at the same time the old kernel still works fine, and the grub parameters are exactly the same, as is the creation process.

grub: 0.96-r2

dmraid: 1.0.0_rc8-r1

device-mapper: 1.02.07

lspci:

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller RAID (rev 01)

[edit - made sticky by NeddySeagoon as its a reccuring issue on the forums - unstuck 28 Oct 206, since is a rare issue now.] 

----------

## LoSeR_5150

dmraid will not work with kernels > 2.6.15  ... some users report sucess with the rc11-pre1 version of dmraid, it is not in portage and u will have to use an overlay.  However I had no such luck with the overlay and am patiently waiting for an updated dmraid to hit the portage tree.  I want to use kernel sources 2.6.16 so i can use nxsty's glibc overlay (2.4-r4) which uses kernel sources 2.6.16 instead of 2.6.11  but it looks like i will have to wait.  If anyone has any other info pls share it cause I would love to update my kernel in hopes of fixing my madwifi problems.  Thanks

----------

## heipei

hmm, i already thought it could be that since i read about similar problems in other threads. this really sucks, since updating my kernel with all the local root exploits seems like a good idea right now  :Wink: 

----------

## heipei

i think i solved the problem.

the solution is not to update the dmraid the system is running, as a matter of fact the version of this dmraid doenst even matter, but the dmraid genkernel uses to generate the initramfs.

genkernel uses the version in /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86_64 to create the cpio out of which the initramfs gets generated.

now, im quite sure my solution is not the most elegant one, but after a few hours of confusion i have kernel 2.6.18 running with dmraid

a little overview about what to do:

1. download http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/tst/old/dmraid-1.0.0.rc11-pre1.tar.bz2

2. untar, configure with --enable-static_link

3. make

4. create a tmp somewhere and an sbin as subdir. cp tools/dmraid to tmp/sbin/

5. go to tmp and issue " find . -print| cpio -o -H newc > ../initramfs-dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.cpio"

6. gzip the .cpio with "gzip -9 initramfs-dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.cpio"

7. copy the resulting .gz to /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86_64/cpio/initramfs-dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.cpio.gz (yes, overwrite)

8. edit /usr/share/genkernel/gen_initramfs.sh and comment line 596 (create_dmraid_cpio)

9. make sure your /usr/src/linux links to the kernel you want and run genkernel --dmraid initrd

now you should be ready to go. as always, your mileage may vary (dramatically probably  :Wink: . it is working for me. if it doesnt work and you get the prompt while booting, start the shell and issue "dmraid -V" to see if its really the -rc11 which is in your initrd or -rc10.

a few tipps to help debug the whole thing (took me a while):

1. to check if the .cpio file is ok you can use "less initramfs-dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.cpio" and should see sbin and sbin/dmraid

2. to make sure the stupid genkernel doesnt delete our own initramfs-cpio-gz-file make a md5sum of #7 before and after using genkernel (if it changes you didnt comment out the function call "create_dmraid_cpio" like in #8

hope i could help some ppl  :Wink: 

----------

## devsk

For x86 at least, Isn't it easier to use http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/tst/dmraid-1.0.0.rc12-pre1.static (the static binary) and directly copy onto sbin in genkernel generated initramfs? all you will need to do is unpack in tmp place, copy and pack it up again. e.g. rough steps would be

```

cd /tmp

mkdir temp-initramfs

cd temp-initramfs

cp /boot/my-non-working-initramfs.gz .

gunzip my-non-working-initramfs.gz

cat  my-non-working-initramfs| (cpio -i -d -m)

rm -f my-non-working-initramfs

cp /tmp/dmraid-1.0.0.rc12-pre1.static sbin/dmraid

find . | cpio --quiet -o -H newc | gzip -9 > /boot/my-working-initramfs.gz

```

wouldn't this work?

----------

## heipei

i dont know, as you can see im not an expert and just discovered my method by trial and error. im always happy if someone finds a better solution, so keep posting about it  :Wink: 

i guess my method is useful if you want to modify the rest of your initrd again (for some reason). with the modified genkernel script you can rebuild it with the genkernel command while the dmraid-cpio-file remains the same. on the other hand, if genkernel gets updated you have to do it again. i dont know. feedback is expected  :Wink: 

----------

## LoSeR_5150

I believe I have found an easier solution... I modified my /etc/genkernel.conf  ... edited 

```

DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc10"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

```

to

```

DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc11"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

```

then I downloaded

http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/tst/old/dmraid-1.0.0.rc11-pre1.tar.bz2

to /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/

and renamed it to dmraid-1.0.0.rc11.tar.bz2 because the pre1 confuses genkernel.

after that I re-ran genkernel --menuconfig --dmraid --gensplash=livecd-2006.0 all , installed my kernel and rebooted  Now I have a 2.6.17 kernel. Hope this helps someone

```

Purgatory pkg # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/amd64-vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 175

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r2

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: [Not Present]

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.16

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -fno-ident -ftracer -fweb -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -fno-ident -ftracer -fweb -msse3 -pipe -fno-enforce-eh-specs -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli crypt cups dbus dio directfb dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emul-linux-x86 encode fam fbcon foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imlib isdnlog ithreads java javascript jpeg kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive opengl pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pni pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xmms xorg xpm xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## heipei

cool, will try it next time i have to create an initrd and genkernel isnt up to date  :Wink: 

----------

## LoSeR_5150

I have an update regarding my fix... It will only work with genkernel-3.3 ... I updated to genkernel-3.4 and edited my /etc/genkernel like last time however upon boot it would not be able to find a valid root device.  I am using  genkernel-3.3.11d and all is well again.

----------

## ajez

 *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   

> I have an update regarding my fix... It will only work with genkernel-3.3 ... I updated to genkernel-3.4 and edited my /etc/genkernel like last time however upon boot it would not be able to find a valid root device.  I am using  genkernel-3.3.11d and all is well again.

 

I Have the same problem .. how i can go back to genkernel 3.3.11d ?? thanks

----------

## LoSeR_5150

 *ajez wrote:*   

>  *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   I have an update regarding my fix... It will only work with genkernel-3.3 ... I updated to genkernel-3.4 and edited my /etc/genkernel like last time however upon boot it would not be able to find a valid root device.  I am using  genkernel-3.3.11d and all is well again. 
> 
> I Have the same problem .. how i can go back to genkernel 3.3.11d ?? thanks

 

just add the line... >=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4 to /etc/portage/package.mask and then just emerge genkernel.  Hope this helps.  ciao

----------

## ajez

 *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   

>  *ajez wrote:*    *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   I have an update regarding my fix... It will only work with genkernel-3.3 ... I updated to genkernel-3.4 and edited my /etc/genkernel like last time however upon boot it would not be able to find a valid root device.  I am using  genkernel-3.3.11d and all is well again. 
> 
> I Have the same problem .. how i can go back to genkernel 3.3.11d ?? thanks 
> 
> just add the line... >=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4 to /etc/portage/package.mask and then just emerge genkernel.  Hope this helps.  ciao

 

done in another way .. thanks anyway  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackbusa

Any suggestions for how to fix this problem if you don't use genkernel?  I had always built my kernels by hand and recently started using the dmraidinitrd script to build an initrd and it will not work now either.  

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid (using dmraidinitird linuxrc initrd -  to create the image)

I built an overlay for dmraid 1.0.0_rc10 and used it with device-mapper 1.02.08.  I actually had this working on 2.6.16-nitro1 sources.  Nothing 2.17.x builds at all including beyond3 and ck-sources.  From what I gather it is making /dev/mapper/control and that is it, no /dev/mapper/nvidia_foobar.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## devsk

Its fairly straightforward with dmraidinitird. It has dmraid version in there. Use rc11-test from "tst" directory instead of the rc10 version, go to the website and traverse the tree. If you still can't figure it, post back.

----------

## blackbusa

devsk: Thanks for the reply.  

I figured it out last night and came back to post that I found the solution.  You are indeed correct rc11 is what it takes.  I modified my overlay and the dmraidinitrd script so they both use rc11.  Both work fine with device-mapper 1.02.08 contrary to what the gentoo-wiki HOWTO explains to change it to 1.01.05.  Maybe that was an old workaround and is not up to date.

----------

## mightymephisto

I have managed to install dmraid-1.0.0.rc12-pre1 with gentoo sources 2.6.17-r7, however my extended partition is not mapped. I have partitions 1 -> 11 (for dual boot with windows), but only 1->3 are listed.

The system will still boot, but I only have my /boot and / partitions.

If I use fdisk then all 11 partitions are listed when I print the partition table.

Has anybody had the same problem or does anybody know of a fix?

----------

## devsk

Please file a bug asap. It may have been introduced in rc12-pre1, because rc11-pre1 worked very well here. Also, try using rc11.

----------

## mightymephisto

Still have the same problem with r11-pre1.

----------

## burger

Hi, I can't get my BIOS raid working with the Gentoo 2006.1 liveCD for AMD64.

I'm using a ASUS N2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard and running RAID 0 on two harddrives.

The kernel finds /dev/sda and /dev/sdb but in /dev/mapper/ there is only one file and not the raid device =(

What do I need to get it working? I have tried booding with knoppix dvd and it found my raid but couldn't use it.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

If you have BIOS RAID, aka FAKE RAID, you need to use dmraid. At the cd boot, did you add the dodmraid option?

You might have a problem when compiling the kernel to support dmraid. You will need either to use a 2.6.15 kernel with the previous dmraid version, or you will need to update the Portage tree, emerge --sync, to get the new dmraid that was released earlier today / last few days.

By the way, you'll be better off usinng kernel RAID in Linux than BIOS RAID.

----------

## burger

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> If you have BIOS RAID, aka FAKE RAID, you need to use dmraid. At the cd boot, did you add the dodmraid option?
> 
> You might have a problem when compiling the kernel to support dmraid. You will need either to use a 2.6.15 kernel with the previous dmraid version, or you will need to update the Portage tree, emerge --sync, to get the new dmraid that was released earlier today / last few days.
> ...

 

Hi, yes, but the livecd don't have dmraid =( and I tried the dodmraid option, but nothing new in /dev/mapper/ =(

I can try to update the portage tree on the livecd and check if I can get dmraid compiled.

Yes I know that kernel RAID in Linux is better, but I use the same drives for Windows XP and Windows Vista so I have to use FAKE RAID =(

----------

## blackbusa

A new problem with dmraid-1.0.0_rc12.  It builds, but wont install.  It looks like it finds the old lib in use, as it is because the raid file system is mounted.

Booting the livecd doenst look like an options, as at some point the drives will have to be mounted.

Any Ideas???

make -C lib install

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dmraid-1.0.0_rc12/work/dmraid/1.0.0.rc12-pre1/lib'

../lib/libdmraid.a ../lib/libdmraid.a

Installing ../lib/libdmraid.a in /usr/lib64

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/lib64/libdmraid.a

/bin/install: cannot remove `/usr/lib64/libdmraid.a': Permission denied

make[1]: *** [install_dmraid_libs] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dmraid-1.0.0_rc12/work/dmraid/1.0.0.rc12-pre1/lib'

make: *** [lib.install] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/dmraid-1.0.0_rc12 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1543:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1017:   Called src_install

  dmraid-1.0.0_rc12.ebuild, line 53:   Called die

!!! emake install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-sys-fs_-_dmraid-1.0.0_rc12-25739.log"

unlink:    /usr/lib64/libdmraid.a

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## devsk

that's an ebuild problem. Where did you get the ebuild from? If it is in portage tree, file a bug. A sandbox violation is a bug in the ebuild. It should install everything under /var/tmp/portage/dmraid-<x>/image/ and then merge it on to '/' during 'merge' phase, should not write anything to '/' during the 'install' phase.

----------

## blackbusa

Right out of portage tree.  Bug filed: #146203

----------

## krnlbg

Hi.

I have a problem like this.

When i using LiveCD 2006.1 with dodmraid option, i can't detect my fakeraid device(NVRAID 0) in /dev/mapper, but with 2006.0 it's ok.

May be that's because kernel 2.6.17 and dmraid 1.0.0-rc8?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477650.html

----------

## Freman

I am also having this issue on both the amd64 and the x86 discs.

----------

## thauer

Thanks for fixing the ebuild!

Unfortunately for me this thing still does not work and I am getting worried (I did a GCC upgrade but can't upgrade the kernel because of this)

What I can see over here is that /dev/mapper does not get created at all.  

dmraid: 

```
[ Found these USE variables for sys-fs/dmraid-1.0.0_rc12 ]

 U I

 - - selinux : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

 + + static  : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

```

genkernel.conf:

```
DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc12-pre1"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

```

kernel: 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep  4 12:39 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

```

dmraid seems to work fine, kernel boots ok, but /dev/mapper does not get created

Any hint would be appreciated!

Thanks, 

Tamas

----------

## BobBraumeister

Hi there,

I'm using an Mainboard with nForce4-Chipset. I buyed 2 western digital 320gb sata2 hard disks and connected them to the first controller (shouldn't matter to which of them). Then I enabled RAID in my BIOS (raid 0 - stripe) and it shows up as 'healthy'. 

Dmraid detects my RAID correctly (i think):

```
# ./dmraid -s

*** Set

name   : nvidia_dcaciaac

size   : 1250284892

stride : 128

type   : stripe

status : ok

subsets: 0

devs   : 2

spares : 0
```

But there is no device availible  :Sad: 

```
# ls /dev/mapper/

control

```

Greetings and thanks in advance

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BobBraumeister,

dmraid is for BIOS fakeraid, or BIOS softare raid. The only reason for using that is that Linux and Windows must share the raid set. On a pure Linux system, kernel raid is much preferred.

You will need to make a kernel with an initrd that supports dmraid. For kernels <=2.6.15, you want dmraid-1.0.0-rc8 for later kernels you need dmraid-1.0.0-rc12

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *krnlbg wrote:*   

> When i using LiveCD 2006.1 with dodmraid option, i can't detect my fakeraid device(NVRAID 0) in /dev/mapper, but with 2006.0 it's ok.
> 
> May be that's because kernel 2.6.17 and dmraid 1.0.0-rc8?
> 
> 

 

Well, it's likely. You should try another live-cd.

----------

## RaceTM

Hey guys,

I have been at this all weekend but I am afraid I have hit an impass.  Right now, I have successfully created a chrooted environment after booting off of a knoppix disk.  I have compiled a kernel with dmraid and the necessary sata drivers, but I am having problems getting grub to install correctly.  After getting grub to work, my plan is to copy the first sector of the boot partition to an image file and boot this using the ntloader (since I have heard that having your boot partition on a raid 0 array will not work). Not even sure if this will work, but nothing else has, so I'm grasping at straws now.

This is what happens when I attempt to set up grub:

Knoppix / #grub --device-map=/dev/null

> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/pdc_daaibcic

> device (hd0,0) /dev/mapper/pdc_daaibcic1

> root (hd0,0)FLOATING POINT EXCEPTION

Knoppix / #

I have tried to emerge every version of grub available, and they have all either done the same thing, or not compiled successfully.  I would appreciate any insight anyone could give.

My configuration is:

Promise S150TXII+ PCI sata raid adapter

2 WD raptor HDs in raid 0

Gentoo 2.6 kernel with dmraid installed and enabled

array partitioned as: [50 mb boot] [15gb windows] [15 gb root][extended [1 gb swap][files (fat32)]]

I have been using the following links as reference:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-258981.html

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244941-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/

I am all googled out and have nowheree else to turn.  Help me Gentoo masters!!

----------

## rekr

Can someone explain exatcly how to emerge dmraid-1.0.0.rc12 and compile it, a small step by step guide would be useful, thx.  I have tried using an overlay but I can never get it to compile craps out with an unable to locate dmraid.h error.

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rekr,

I've merged this thread with the dmraid sticky. Note that dmraid-1.0.0-rc12 is in portage now.

It may be keyworded testing though.

----------

## rekr

Yep its in portage, still can't get it to emerge properly:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge sys-fs/dmraid
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/dmraid-1.0.0_rc12 to /
> ...

 

Always errors out

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info sys-fs/dmraid
> 
> Portage 2.1.1_rc1-r6 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-reiser4-r1-nosmp i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

I'm new at all this so it may be something really simple that im doing wrong.

Edit  USE= statement broken up for post legibility by NeddySeagoon

----------

## RaceTM

Looks like someone merged my question in to this thread; hopefully someone still sees it.  Any help would be appreciated!

 :Shocked: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RaceTM,

```
FLOATING POINT EXCEPTION 
```

Is a Very Bad Thing.

Normally it implies you have asked the FPU to execute an instruction its never heard of.

Please post your /proc/cpuinfo and emerge --info

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rekr

```
checking build system type... i586-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i586-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i586-pc-linux-gnu 
```

 You appear to be making for an i586.

It claims you have a file missing 

```
tools/dmraid.c:12:27: error: dmraid/dmraid.h: No such file or directory 
```

Do you ?

It will be at /var/tmp/portage/dmraid-1.0.0_rc12/work/dmraid/dmraid.h after the emerge failed.

If its not there, is the filesystem full ?

I can say WorksForMe building for an Athlon-XP with an i686 tool chain

----------

## devsk

why are two different issues tracked as one?

grub one looks like a geometry issue. Please have a look at the wiki again.

compile one looks like a corrupt tar or file system full error.

----------

## rekr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> rekr
> 
> ```
> checking build system type... i586-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> ...

 

NeddySeagoon,

If that file is missing how would I got about getting it?

Thanks,

Rekr

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rekr,

That file is supplied as a part of the dmraid tarball, or derived from such a file.

Its very unlikely to be missing just for you, unless you have filled your /var/tmp/portae filesystem.

----------

## devsk

I just did an unpack of that same very ebuild. The file is present. And it compiles fine. Have you checked the space on the disk? Have you done an 'emerge --sync', /bin/rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*dmraid* followed by a re-compile? That would be first thing I would try if disk space is present.

post output of :

```
df -k /var/tmp/portage
```

if you mounted it on tmpfs and have garbage lying in /var/tmp/portage, it will fill in even faster.

----------

## ElSenorPantelone

I installed gentoo on a friend's computer with a 2.6.17-r7 kernel, but I am unable to boot the system. 

I dual boot with windows, so I need to use dmraid instead of kernel raid. I got grub to install properly by manually 

specifying the cylinders, heads, and sectors. I followed the gentoo dmraid guide, but I do not want to use 

genkernel because I have always configured my own.

To cut to the chase, I have 3 partitions, /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxxx1 is windows/ntfs /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx2 

is swap and /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxxx3 is root with reiserfs. 

When the kernel boots, I have an ramdisk that should contain the dmraid program for constructing the array,

 but when I boot the kernel, md does not find any arrays. I am pretty damn sure that I compiled the proper 

support into the kernel. I have a 2 NVRaid SATA controllers, and installed sata support into the kernel with 

the nvidia driver. I am using 4 harddrives in raid0 and I can't, for the life of me, figure out why the system is not booting. 

I have the outputs of lspci lsmod and dmesg, which I will subsequently attach, and, I will attach the kernel 

configuration file, if someone tells me where to find it.

LSPCI:

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0071 (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007f (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0075 (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 006f (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 00b4 (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0076 (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0078 (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0079 (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007a (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007b (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007c (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007d (rev a1)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:09.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a4)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f3)

00:10.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:11.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:13.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01b3 (rev a3)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01b3 (rev a3)

02:01.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01b3 (rev a3)

03:00.0 3D controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0294 (rev a1)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0294 (rev a1)

06:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

09:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

LSMOD:

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  262016  8 

snd_mpu401              9352  0 

analog                 12000  0 

ns558                   6660  0 

parport_pc             42216  0 

parport                40716  1 parport_pc

floppy                 69288  0 

pcspkr                  3464  0 

rtc                    11048  0 

sky2                   40960  0 

nvidia               4059260  0 

sk98lin               153056  0 

i2c_nforce2             8704  0 

i2c_core               24064  1 i2c_nforce2

forcedeth              25604  0 

snd_pcm_oss            52768  0 

snd_mixer_oss          18432  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           5252  0 

snd_seq_oss            34048  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      9216  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                56384  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_ymfpci             88896  0 

snd_vx222              15904  0 

snd_vx_lib             34176  1 snd_vx222

snd_via82xx_modem      17292  0 

snd_via82xx            30632  0 

snd_trident            46148  0 

snd_sonicvibes         25732  0 

snd_rme9652            29924  0 

snd_rme96              25924  0 

snd_rme32              25344  0 

snd_nm256              72100  0 

snd_mixart             38496  0 

snd_maestro3           27588  0 

snd_korg1212           43080  0 

snd_intel8x0m          19860  0 

snd_intel8x0           35880  1 

snd_ice1724            72448  0 

snd_ak4114             11776  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ice1712            66080  0 

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      5760  2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712

snd_ak4xxx_adda         8192  3 snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_cs8427             11520  1 snd_ice1712

snd_i2c                 7168  2 snd_ice1712,snd_cs8427

snd_hdspm              36416  0 

snd_hdsp               48580  0 

firmware_class         12544  3 snd_vx_lib,snd_mixart,snd_hdsp

snd_hda_intel          19096  0 

snd_hda_codec          97792  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_fm801              21732  0 

snd_tea575x_tuner       5632  1 snd_fm801

videodev               12672  1 snd_tea575x_tuner

snd_es1968             32800  0 

snd_es1938             24772  0 

snd_ens1371            27264  0 

snd_ens1370            22016  0 

snd_ak4531_codec       10752  1 snd_ens1370

snd_emu10k1x           21828  0 

snd_emu10k1           114500  0 

snd_util_mem            6272  2 snd_trident,snd_emu10k1

snd_cs46xx             89064  0 

snd_cs4281             24320  0 

snd_cmipci             37760  0 

snd_ca0106             36548  0 

snd_bt87x              17128  0 

snd_azt3328            23680  0 

snd_au8830             54624  0 

snd_au8820             34912  0 

snd_au8810             49120  0 

snd_atiixp_modem       18188  0 

snd_atiixp             22164  0 

snd_als4000            16384  0 

snd_sb_common          18944  1 snd_als4000

gameport               17808  19 analog,ns558,snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_cs46xx,

snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_als4000

snd_opl3_lib           12288  8 snd_ymfpci,snd_sonicvibes,snd_fm801,snd_es1938,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_als4000

snd_hwdep              11936  4 snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_emu10k1,snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         9472  16 snd_mpu401,snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,

snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_als4000

snd_rawmidi            28704  10 snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_ca0106,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device         10384  7 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_trident,snd_emu10k1,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_ali5451            25620  0 

snd_ad1889             16672  0 

snd_ac97_codec        102744  25 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_nm256,snd_maestro3,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ice1724,

snd_ice1712,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_ens1371,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_ca0106,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,

snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ali5451,snd_ad1889

snd_pcm                95496  45 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ymfpci,snd_vx_lib,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_rme9652,snd_rme96,snd_rme32,snd_nm256,

snd_mixart,snd_maestro3,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ice1724,snd_ak4114,snd_ice1712,snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_fm801,

snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,

snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_als4000,snd_ali5451,snd_ad1889,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              26376  6 snd_seq,snd_ymfpci,snd_emu10k1,snd_azt3328,snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd                    61512  64 snd_mpu401,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ymfpci,snd_vx222,snd_vx_lib,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,

snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,

snd_rme9652,snd_rme96,snd_rme32,snd_nm256,snd_mixart,snd_maestro3,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ice1724,snd_ak4114,snd_ice1712,

snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_cs8427,snd_i2c,snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,

snd_ak4531_codec,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,

snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_als4000,snd_sb_common,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ali5451,

snd_ad1889,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         12944  21 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_rme9652,snd_mixart,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,

snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_es1968,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

snd_ac97_bus            3968  1 snd_ac97_codec

eth1394                22032  0 

dm_mirror              21760  0 

dm_mod                 56784  6 dm_mirror

pdc_adma               11652  0 

sata_mv                20228  0 

ata_piix               12548  0 

ahci                   15620  0 

sata_qstor             11780  0 

sata_vsc               10500  0 

sata_uli                9604  0 

sata_sis               10244  0 

sata_sx4               15876  0 

sata_nv                11908  4 

sata_via               11012  0 

sata_svw                9988  0 

sata_sil24             13316  0 

sata_sil               12036  0 

sata_promise           14340  0 

libata                 62352  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   26244  0 

ohci1394               34380  0 

ieee1394              102648  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              14464  0 

ohci_hcd               21636  0 

uhci_hcd               33440  0 

usb_storage            74560  0 

usbhid                 45728  0 

ehci_hcd               31752  0 

usbcore               132136  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

DMESG:

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz 

vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo dodmraid)

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 SMP Tue Feb 21 19:28:55 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000098400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000098400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e9b60 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffbe000 - 000000003ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffe0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff700000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fb650

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000618 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000618 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x07000618 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x07000618 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0410

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x07000618 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffbe040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0570 A0570001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

On node 0 totalpages: 257288

  DMA zone: 2846 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254442 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Checking aperture...

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 

splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo dodmraid

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2400.189 MHz processor.

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1023440k/1048256k available (2706k kernel code, 24400k reserved, 984k data, 212k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4806.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=9612098)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

MCE: warning: using only 6 banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

activating NMI Watchdog ... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 16.667 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=9601522)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

MCE: warning: using only 6 banks

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

APIC error on CPU1: 00(40)

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 1161 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... CPU#0: NMI appears to be stuck (0->0)!

checking if image is initramfs... it is

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:12.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PA._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PC._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PD._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PF._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xc00-0xc0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xd00-0xd0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xa20-0xa2f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xa30-0xa3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: f6400000-fa4fffff

  PREFETCH window: 9ff00000-bfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:01.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fa500000-fe5fffff

  PREFETCH window: bff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:00.0

  IO window: 7000-8fff

  MEM window: f6400000-fe5fffff

  PREFETCH window: 9ff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 7000-8fff

  MEM window: f6400000-fe6fffff

  PREFETCH window: 9ff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fe700000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:12.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:16.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:17.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:12.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1157822055.684:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[007e:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[007e:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[007e:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[007e:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[007e:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[01b3:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Allocate Port Service[pcie10]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[01b3:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Allocate Port Service[pcie20]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[01b3:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Allocate Port Service[pcie20]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

vesafb: Mode is not VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 243

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:0f.0 (rev f3) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 23

GSI 16 sharing vector 0x3A and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 58, io mem 0xfebffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 17 sharing vector 0x42 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 66, io mem 0xfebfe000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 19

GSI 18 sharing vector 0x4A and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 74

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[74]  MMIO=[feaff800-feafffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

sata_sil24 0000:06:00.0: version 0.23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 18

GSI 19 sharing vector 0x52 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 82

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xFFFFC20000058000 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 82

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xFFFFC2000005A000 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 82

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-2

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_sil24

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil24

sata_nv 0000:00:10.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 20 sharing vector 0x5A and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 90

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xCC00 ctl 0xC882 bmdma 0xC400 irq 90

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xC482 bmdma 0xC408 irq 90

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_nv

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000c8d5e2]

ata4: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata4: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata4: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda:<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 unknown partition table

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb:<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 unknown partition table

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 21 sharing vector 0x62 and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> Link [LSA1] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 98

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.0 to 64

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC080 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xB800 irq 98

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xBC00 ctl 0xB882 bmdma 0xB808 irq 98

ata5: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata5: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata5: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi4 : sata_nv

ata6: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata6: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata6: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi5 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sdc: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdc: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

 sdc:<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 unknown partition table

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sdd: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdd: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

 sdd:<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sdd1 sdd2 sdd3

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592960

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592961

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592962

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592963

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592964

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592965

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592966

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592967

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592960

Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 409592961

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdc

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

printk: 846 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device sdd2, logical block 8016256

Buffer I/O error on device sdd2, logical block 8016257

Buffer I/O error on device sdd2, logical block 8016258

Buffer I/O error on device sdd2, logical block 8016259

Buffer I/O error on device sdd2, logical block 8016260

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LACI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54731 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46913

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

pnp: Device 00:05 disabled.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.48.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:81d3 bound to 0000:00:13.0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x700

eth1: no link during initialization.

eth1: no link during initialization.

eth1: link up.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 82

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:43:48 PST 2004

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 17

GSI 22 sharing vector 0x6A and IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 106

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:08:00.0 to 64

sky2 v0.15 addr 0xfe9fc000 irq 106 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2

sky2 eth2: addr 00:18:f3:2e:6a:e7

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

pnp: Device 00:05 activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

sky2 eth2: enabling interface

sky2 eth2: disabling interface

sky2 eth2: enabling interface

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:06/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 774kHz

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

ReiserFS: dm-3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-3: journal params: device dm-3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-3: checking transaction log (dm-3)

ReiserFS: dm-3: Using r5 hash to sort names

sky2 eth2: disabling interface

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Adding 4008208k swap on /dev/mapper/nvidia_hebcaeea2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4008208k

Extra line breaks added by NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ElSenorPantelone,

Check your dmraid version - not the one you get with with 

```
emerge dmraid
```

the one that genkernel has put in your initrd. emerging dmraid tells you haow to check the genkernel version.

Kernels <=2.6.15 want dmraid-1.0.0-rc8

Kernels > 2.6.15 want dmraid-1.0.0-rc12 Other combinations don't work. 

Your dmesg shows

```
assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 
```

I've read bad things about that today but don't recall exactly what.

----------

## ElSenorPantelone

I did not use genkernel to configure/compile the kernel because I have always liked configuring it myself, in so doing, I followed the guide for dmraid gentoo installed, and set the initrd creation to use the latest verstion of dmraid: rc12, and busybox etc.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ElSenorPantelone,

There are two ways forward. The system is installed, so clearly you have had a combination of kernel and dmraid that work togther to do the install. Are you able to reproduce this combination in the install as a get you going measure and to prove the steps you take to make a working initrd file.

The other thing to investigate is that the initrd should offer you a busybox shell when it fails to mount root.

Are able to get dmraid up by issuing the commands manualy in this shell?

If so, it points to a timing issue, possibly udev relared.

----------

## ElSenorPantelone

Please understand that the system was installed from a live cd, under no circumstances am I able to boot sucessfully into my own kernel. As far as reproducing the same conditions as the install enviornment, I have attemped to, however the 2006.1 livecd uses a different kernel then what I am installing, and as per your prior statements, with a 2.6.17 kernel, I require dmraid r12, so I have done my best to install it, (it fails the emerge, but I am able to make -i to allow the system to install even though touch cannot modify timestamps.) 

As for your second point, I am not even sure that the initrd is loading properly into the kernel because I do not get a busybox shell when it fails. Just a kernel panic, failed to sync. I have enabled ramdisk support in the kernel, and I have no idea as to why the busybox shell does not come up. The instructions that I used to create the initrd are: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid#The_Hard_Solution however I used the patched version which includes a later version of busybox, 1.2 I belive, as well as patching the dmraidinitrd file to download the latest version of dmraid from the redhat mirror.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ElSenorPantelone  	

 *Quote:*   

> I have a 2 NVRaid SATA controllers, and installed sata support into the kernel with
> 
> the nvidia driver. I am using 4 harddrives in raid0

 

Your kernel looks good - all 4 drives are found, all 80Gb devices.

Then device-mapper starts and reports an errors on sdd1, and sdd2.

In th middle of that, the kernel is trying to auto mount your CD/DVD at hdc and running throgh all the filesystems it knows.

That suggests that root is mouted and /etc/fstab has been read

Booting continues (This looks like root)

```
ReiserFS: dm-3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-3: journal params: device dm-3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-3: checking transaction log (dm-3)

ReiserFS: dm-3: Using r5 hash to sort names 
```

and 

```
Adding 4008208k swap on /dev/mapper/nvidia_hebcaeea2. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4008208k 
```

It would appear to find root and swap. That suggests that the /dev/ entries are creaded.

I'm not a genkernel fan either but I would be tempted to try it, just as a diagnostic aid.

You can duplicate the liveCD kernel. Its a genkerneled version of gentoo-sources at the version that uname -r shows.

Genkernel is doing something for the liveCD thatyour own kernel is not.

Your kernel .config file is at /usr/src/linux/.config in your install

What is your exact panic message?

----------

## ElSenorPantelone

The dmesg information that I have provided was that of the livecd, since I am unable to boot properly into my own kernel, is there a way that I can save the partial dmesg output to paste here so you can see? It scrolls too fast for me to be able to read. I am afraid that information that might help diagnose the problem gets overwhelmed with failed attempts to access the file system.

Perhaps my initrd is incorrect because busybox does not even appear when the kernel fails.

However, I just recreated my initrd, and now my system boots properly, I wish I could tell you step for step what I did, but it just appears that the correct selection of packages to inject into the ramdisk was needed to facilitate the boot process. I'll tell you what I did for my system:

I downloaded the script from the gentoo dmraid wiki article. I proceeded to modify the files properly to point to the older version of busybox and the older version of device-mapper. I inserted the updated string for dmraid r12-pre1.tar.gz. I proceeded to ./dmraidinitrd linuxrc initrd and waited for the system to compile the needed items. Lastly I copied the linuxrc and initrd to my /boot section and rebooted, and it worked this time. 

I will take some time later to research into which change gave me success, so thanks for your time Neddy in particular.

----------

## ElSenorPantelone

As I did more research into the solution, I determined that my initrd was not correctly initializing dmraid to create the entries in /dev/mapper/nvidia*, so to solve the error, I had to follow the directions located here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid

However, I made a few modifications. Since the 2.6.17 series kernel will not function with dmraid unless it is a newer version, version r12, I had to edit the string in dmraidinitrd to match that of the latest version of dmraid. After rechecking the kernel to insure that all of the drivers were correctly marked, I was able to boot into my native enviornment.

----------

## burger

 *burger wrote:*   

>  *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   Hi.
> 
> If you have BIOS RAID, aka FAKE RAID, you need to use dmraid. At the cd boot, did you add the dodmraid option?
> 
> You might have a problem when compiling the kernel to support dmraid. You will need either to use a 2.6.15 kernel with the previous dmraid version, or you will need to update the Portage tree, emerge --sync, to get the new dmraid that was released earlier today / last few days.
> ...

 

I downloaded http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/src/dmraid-1.0.0.rc12-pre1.tar.bz2 and compiled and got the fake RAID working, but now I have another problem... the gentoo 2006.1 Installer don't find the raid partitions =(

----------

## burger

I downloaded http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/src/dmraid-1.0.0.rc12-pre1.tar.bz2 and compiled and got the fake RAID working, but now I have another problem... the gentoo 2006.1 Installer don't find the raid disk or partitions =(

It only finds /dev/sda and /dev/sdb... not the /dev/mapper/nvidia_someting....

----------

## thauer

Hi, 

Unfortunately this thing still does not work for me.  I would not mind a clue if you guys can spare one.

I can see that there are complaints about dmraid not working but I am not sure if I am stuck on a stupid unique problem or is my bug the same as everyone else's?  As I said in my post above, I use genkernel, the new kernel boots, but /dev/mapper does not get created.  What is at fault here?

Thanks a lot

Tamas

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thauer,

Can you recap for us please ?

Your BIOS raid chipset ?

Your kernel version ?

The dmraid version in use by genkernel ?

The exact error message you get?

Can you confirm that booting a liveCD with the dodmraid option works?

That at least confirms its fixable.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

burger,

Can you test with the 2006.0 liveCD please?

I have a feeling the 2006.1 may have been made with incompatible kernel and dmraid versions.

Unfortunately its not something I can test but I will ask around.

----------

## thauer

NeddySeagon,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Your BIOS raid chipset ?
> 
> Your kernel version ?
> 
> The dmraid version in use by genkernel ?
> ...

 

My system (nVidia chipset) has been running fine for some time with:

```
2.6.15-gentoo-r7 on x86_64

dmraid version:         1.0.0.rc10 (2006.02.17) static

dmraid library version: 1.0.0.rc10 (2006.02.17)

device-mapper version:  4.4.0

```

It is running at this moment, I am typing this message on it.  So I assume it's "fixable".  I did however a system upgrade, gcc, glibc, but the kernel could not go with it.  I am trying to recompile the kernel, but it does not work.  The config that does NOT work is:

```
2.6.17-gentoo-r7

# equery uses dmraid

[ Found these USE variables for sys-fs/dmraid-1.0.0_rc12 ]

 - - selinux

 + + static

# grep -i dmraid /etc/genkernel.conf

DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc12-pre1"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

```

This is what I have inside my new initramfs:

```
# sbin/dmraid -V

dmraid version:         1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06) static

dmraid library version: 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06)

device-mapper version:  4.4.0

```

The exact error message is not in front of me, but I get it during the boot process when it tells me that /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbiehfcb5 is not a valid root fs block device.  Then I am offered to enter the busybox shell and indeed, the /dev/mapper nodes are not created (no /dev/mapper/control, not even /dev/mapper)

CLARIFICATION: sorry for not mentioning this before.  I am not running genkernel to hardware-detect for me, just to ease the kernel recompile and initramfs process.  In other words, I am running:

```
genkernel --dmraid --save-config --no-mrproper --no-clean --no-menuconfig --install all

```

Tamas

----------

## burger

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> burger,
> 
> Can you test with the 2006.0 liveCD please?
> 
> I have a feeling the 2006.1 may have been made with incompatible kernel and dmraid versions.
> ...

 

Hi, There is no getnoo 2006.0 liveCD for AMD64 with the graphical installer what I know of.

And I got the dmraid working when I compiled the new one once I booted up with the gentoo 2006.1 liveCD for AMD64 but the installer only finds /dev/sda and /dev/sdb... but it should find /dev/mapper/nvidia_someting...

I have tried to ln -sf /dev/mapper/nvidia_.... /dev/sdc but the installer still don't find the raid 0 =(

----------

## NeddySeagoon

burger,

When you boot the installer, you must use the option dodmraid, or it will not try to find any dmraid devices at all.

----------

## devsk

it is possible that the problem may be with the kernel and dmraid version rc12. I see a tonne of fixes going into kernel 2.6.17.12 and 2.6.17.13 for device mapper. May be you wanna try the latest (2.6.17.13) kernel and see if it works with dmraid rc12.

I am using the rc11 with 2.6.17.8 and all works fine. So, that is another combination to try i.e. use rc11 version, build your initrd again and try.

----------

## burger

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> burger,
> 
> When you boot the installer, you must use the option dodmraid, or it will not try to find any dmraid devices at all.

 

I can't pass that option to installer, it does not find my raid disk in /dev/mapper/

And I have booted the gentoo 2006.1 liveCD with "gentoo dodmraid" and it could not find my raid as expected. So I downloaded the newest dmraid from the big and mighty Internet as I wrote before.

```

livecd tools # ./dmraid -V

dmraid version:         1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06)

dmraid library version: 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06)

device-mapper version:  4.6.0

livecd tools # ls /dev/mapper/

control          nvidia_echfgbbb1  nvidia_echfgbbb4 nvidia_echfgbbb  nvidia_echfgbbb3  nvidia_echfgbbb5

```

As you see, the new dmraid found my raid disk and all the partitions.

But the Gentoo Linux Installer (GTK+) or the text base installer can't find my raid disk =(

----------

## burger

 *devsk wrote:*   

> it is possible that the problem may be with the kernel and dmraid version rc12. I see a tonne of fixes going into kernel 2.6.17.12 and 2.6.17.13 for device mapper. May be you wanna try the latest (2.6.17.13) kernel and see if it works with dmraid rc12.
> 
> I am using the rc11 with 2.6.17.8 and all works fine. So, that is another combination to try i.e. use rc11 version, build your initrd again and try.

 

So did you get the Gentoo graphical installer to find your raid or did you install "manualy"?

----------

## devsk

when I installed (of course, manually), dmraid was rc8, and the kernel was 2.6.11 on the livecd, there was no graphical installer. And it all worked. Its only kernels >= 2.6.16 started having problems with dmraid and fix was made available in rc11, which I used to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.15, where I had gotten stuck.

I don't know what kernel or dmraid version combo does the livecd use. But >2.6.15 should work with rc11.

A solution for you would be:

1. use a floppy and put static dmraid version rc12 on it. (Other option would be to download it under livecd, compile it under /tmp and run it from there.) Saving it on a floppy is better because you don't have to do this everytime you boot into livecd.

2. boot into livecd graphical interface. Mount the floppy. (mkdir /mnt/floppy && mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy)

3. open a terminal and run dmraid (/mnt/floppy/dmraid -ay) from floppy to initialize your device mapper.

4. now run the gtk2 installer

5. you should be good to go.

----------

## burger

 *devsk wrote:*   

> when I installed (of course, manually), dmraid was rc8, and the kernel was 2.6.11 on the livecd, there was no graphical installer. And it all worked. Its only kernels >= 2.6.16 started having problems with dmraid and fix was made available in rc11, which I used to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.15, where I had gotten stuck.
> 
> I don't know what kernel or dmraid version combo does the livecd use. But >2.6.15 should work with rc11.
> 
> A solution for you would be:
> ...

 

ok, but I have done like that... as you se in my post "Posted: Mon Sep 11, 2006 7:40 pm"... and I have run dmraid -ay too... but the gtk2 installer can't find the raid partitions in /dev/mapper/ So I guess I have to install without the nice flashy installer =(

And I didn't use a floppy because it's faster to download, configure and then compile than mount a floppy for me =)

----------

## devsk

ok, I realized that it is still possible for the installer to not see the raid.

1. If its coded to use only /dev/hdX and /dev/sdX, it won't see the raid.

2. If it uses disk geometry, it may not see the sizes correctly. For example, I remember inside grub prompt, my raid always had the wrong sizes and it never could find my /boot partition. The only option was to use 'geometry hd0 C H S' where C (cylinders),H (heads),S (sectors) were reported by fdisk.

You may out of luck with the installer... :Sad: 

----------

## devsk

 *burger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And I didn't use a floppy because it's faster to download, configure and then compile than mount a floppy for me =)

 in that case, you are the ideal guy for a stage1 optimized install...    :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## RaceTM

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> RaceTM,
> 
> ```
> FLOATING POINT EXCEPTION 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi Neddy,

Thanks for the reply - I will post it as soon as I get a chance.  I have been away from my home computer for the past few days.

To anyone who is still having an issue getting the LvieCD to recognize their raid device (i.e. /dev/mapper remains empty), try using the latest knoppix CD to boot your system.  I was unable to get the arrays on my Promise controller to show up using the live CD, however they do show up when I boot with knoppix.  Once in knoppix, you can build your environment, mount proc and chroot in to your gentoo install and from there you can continue to configure your kernel or emerge whatever you need to.

Hope this helps..

----------

## burger

 *RaceTM wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   RaceTM,
> 
> ```
> FLOATING POINT EXCEPTION 
> ```
> ...

 

I got Floating point exception when trying to install grub =(

I have installed everything but the bootloader now.

```
(chroot) livecd etc # grub --version

grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)

(chroot) livecd etc # grub --device-map=/dev/null --no-floppy

    GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> device (hd0,0) /dev/mapper/nvidia_echfgbbb3

device (hd0,0) /dev/mapper/nvidia_echfgbbb3

grub> root (hd0,0)

root (hd0,0)

Floating point exception
```

----------

## devsk

@floating point exception folks: Did you set the geometry for hd0 (or whatever your raid disk is numbered in grub) using 'geometry' command before setting root?

```

device (hd0) /dev/mapper/nvidia_echfgbbb

geometry (hd0) C H S

root (hd0,0)

...

```

replace C(cylinders) H(heads) S(sectors) with your listing from:

```
fdisk -l /dev/mapper/nvidia_echfgbbb
```

----------

## RaceTM

 *devsk wrote:*   

> @floating point exception folks: Did you set the geometry for hd0 (or whatever your raid disk is numbered in grub) using 'geometry' command before setting root?
> 
> ```
> 
> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/nvidia_echfgbbb
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply, yep I have tried that.  I will post the info requested earlier as soon as I am able to get to my system for a few mnutes. I find it very odd that this error is occuring with numeorus versions of grub..so I am guessing it is an issue with either the combination of kernel and dmraid, or somethign else.  I will post more info about my system configuration as well.

----------

## burger

 *devsk wrote:*   

> @floating point exception folks: Did you set the geometry for hd0 (or whatever your raid disk is numbered in grub) using 'geometry' command before setting root?
> 
> ```
> 
> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/nvidia_echfgbbb
> ...

 

That worked for me... I have now installed the bootloader... now I'll try to reboot my computer too see if it boots linux.

But I have installed the bootloader in the linux partition (hd0,2).

I wonder why this wasn't in the HOWTO: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid

----------

## devsk

seems like some duplicate docs there on the wiki.

this one talks about the geometry issue:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_%28Onboard%29_RAID

----------

## devsk

 *burger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But I have installed the bootloader in the linux partition (hd0,2).

 I wonder why you did that?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

burger,

Installing the boot loader to hd (0,2) is a perfectly valid thing to do. However, it becomes a secondary boot loader when you do that because the BIOS can only read the MBR. Thats fine if you operate another (primary) boot loader which you use to start grub. If you want grub to be your primary boot loader, it needs to be on the MBR.

----------

## thauer

Hi again, 

I just found something strange (to me).  In the initramfs that genkernel does for me there is no udev stuff whatsoever.  Does this sound healthy?

Maybe this clue can bring someone closer to commenting on my problem ?

Thanks, 

Tamas

```
# find initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7 -name *udev*

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/etc/udev

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/etc/udev/udev.conf

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/lib/udev

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/lib/udev/udev_run_devd

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/usr/bin/udevinfo

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/usr/bin/udevtest

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/usr/sbin/udevmonitor

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/sbin/udev

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/sbin/udevd

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/sbin/udevsend

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/sbin/udevcontrol

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7/sbin/udevstart

# find initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 -name *udev*

#

```

----------

## kaosstar

Just for verification, the amd64 2006.1 livecd does not detect my raid set either, although the 2006.0 livecd detects it perfectly. And yes, i typed gentoo dodmraid. I'm gonna try the knoppix livecd method mentioned above.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thauer,

That looks like an issue - udev creates all the /dev entries for you during the boot process.

----------

## devsk

@thauer: not necessarily because I ran the same 'find' command on my setup and came up with nothing, but I know udev is there.

The reason might be that genkernel of late has changed the initramfs construction. Now its a "cat" of all the cpio archives, earlier it was a cpio archive in itself. So, find no longer works on it. Niether does cpio.

So, that's not your problem.

----------

## thauer

 *Quote:*   

> @thauer: not necessarily because I ran the same 'find' command on my setup and came up with nothing, but I know udev is there.
> 
> The reason might be that genkernel of late has changed the initramfs construction. Now its a "cat" of all the cpio archives, earlier it was a cpio archive in itself. So, find no longer works on it. Niether does cpio.
> 
> 

 

Just to clarify: I was running that find on a fully unpacked initramfs in both cases.  I know it's a cat of cpios.  And I can see the content when the boot process hangs too using the busybox shell.

----------

## thauer

OK, finally I think I begin to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I have not been able to boot my system yet, but I am definitely affected by this bug

----------

## burger

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *burger wrote:*   
> 
> But I have installed the bootloader in the linux partition (hd0,2). I wonder why you did that?

 

Because I use the Windows Vista RC1 bootloader in (hd0) =)

----------

## devsk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Because I use the Windows Vista RC1 bootloader in (hd0) =)

 

oh, you bugger!...shame on you...  :Smile: 

----------

## burger

 *thauer wrote:*   

> OK, finally I think I begin to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I have not been able to boot my system yet, but I am definitely affected by this bug

 

Thanx to a patch from that bug I got a bit further in booting my linux. Now it says something like:

```
>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::
```

I got a /dev/mapper/ directory with a control and nvidia_echfgbbb file, but not the others... and the dmraid version is .r10 so now I need to update the dmraid that is in the kernel or something like that?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

burger,

yes - you need -rc12 I think

----------

## burger

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> burger,
> 
> yes - you need -rc12 I think

 

yes... but how do I modify genkernel to use -rc12 then?

----------

## devsk

look at /etc/genkernel.conf and search for DMRAID

----------

## burger

 *devsk wrote:*   

> look at /etc/genkernel.conf and search for DMRAID

 

Thanx... I did like this:

 *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   

> I believe I have found an easier solution... I modified my /etc/genkernel.conf  ... edited 
> 
> ```
> 
> DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc10"
> ...

 

but I used the .rc12pre1 instead of .rc11 and I booted my linux flaslessly!

----------

## krnlbg

Hi all.

I have problem with install Gentoo on fake raid:

I had successfully installed it with 2006.0 minimal cd, genkernel 3.3 and dmraid rc12-pre1, but after update gcc to 4.1 compiling fails on udev in initrd building. With 2006.1 same problem. With 3.4 genkernel  it's ok, but dmraid does not work. I tried to use udev 087 instead 077, it's building, but doesn't boot- error with devfs.

----------

## burger

 *krnlbg wrote:*   

> Hi all.
> 
> I have problem with install Gentoo on fake raid:
> 
> I had successfully installed it with 2006.0 minimal cd, genkernel 3.3 and dmraid rc12-pre1, but after update gcc to 4.1 compiling fails on udev in initrd building. With 2006.1 same problem. With 3.4 genkernel  it's ok, but dmraid does not work. I tried to use udev 087 instead 077, it's building, but doesn't boot- error with devfs.

 

Then try what I did in my previous post: Thu Sep 14, 2006 8:57 pm.

----------

## BlackHatRob

Greetings!

I have been trying unsuccessfully to install gentoo\windows dualboot on my raid system (A8N-SLI Premium with nForce 4 chipset and software raid). I think I have been fairly successful but I am stuck at a particular point. Here is what I have done.

I have 2 striped 36gb sata raptors and 2 mirrored 250gb sata WD drives. I would like to use the 2 striped raptors as the primary drive for my system as the performance is greater. 

I have followed the directions from this site: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid

With that being said, here is what I have done thus far (so you may double check my work):

1. booted the gentoo 2006.0 livecd with 'gentoo dodmraid'

2. verified that dmraid found and mapped my drives (it did)

3. fdisked the 2 arrays as follows

```

2x32gb raptors (striped) nvidia_cfdhcdbe

--------------------------------------------------------

Part No. & purpose    |  name of new mapping

--------------------------------------------------------

1   /boot                nvidia_cfdhcdbe1

2   /windows             nvidia_cfdhcdbe2

3   /                    nvidia_cfdhcdbe3

4   none (extended)      nvidia_cfdhcdbe4

5   /usr                 nvidia_cfdhcdbe5

6   /var                 nvidia_cfdhcdbe6

2x250 gb WD (mirrored)  nvidia_bcffacec

-------------------------------------------------------

Part No. & purpose     |  name of new mapping

-------------------------------------------------------

1   /swap                 nvidia_bcffacec1

2   /home                 nvidia_bcffacec2

3   /storage              nvidia_bcffacec3

```

4. Mounted the above partitions and continued installing gentoo as directed in the HOWTO

5. I followed the "hard way' directions to get the ram image built but appeared to go smoothly

6. installed grub 

<< THIS is where I think I may have messed up >>

7. modified the grub.conf and put the following (as per the HOWTO)

```

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernels/2.6.17-gentoo-r8.kernel root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_cfdhcdbe3 dodmraid video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-16@60

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd

```

*NOTE: I am _NOT_ sure that root is (hd0,0)  but I assume it is.

When you follow the HOWTO, you manually set up grub by setting the drive mapping = /dev/null. Then you put in your mappings. I am not sure, but I believe that you can map hd0,0 to /dev/mapper/nvidia_cfdhcdbe1 and treat hd0,0 as such. Am I correct?

If not, I have _NO_ idea which drive\array is hd0 or hd1 etc.

8. After doing all this, I go to reboot and I get the following error:

```

Block device /dev/mapper/nvidia_cfdhcdbe3 is not a valid root device.

The root block device is unspecified or not detected

```

Sure enough, when I look a little above that point where the boot fails, I see dmraid trying to detect things, but it says it cannot find any devices.

What did I miss?

Please and Thank you VERY VERY much in advance!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackHatRob,

Have a read of the thread I've merged your post to. I expect its the kernel/dmraid pairing versioning issue or the genkernel issue. The fixes to both are discussed here

----------

## flipy

well, I've been reading this post lately, while trying to find a solution for my fake raid device.

the fact is that I've used to have dmraid working with old kernel versions (< 2.6.15), but now it won't work.

can't post any info because it's a dual boot machine, so I'll try to explain the more I remember.

My biggest problem is that when it loads the initrd, it seems to not find any device. (no blocks detected -- or something like that)

first time I've get into the shell, and did an dmraid -V, it seemed to not have any device-mapper version, so I've modified the genkernel.conf to use 1.02.07, along with the latest dmraid version (rc12-pre1 I believe).

So now I can go into the shell, do a dmraid -V and see that it's using a version of device-mapper, but still get a "no block detected" if I run dmraid -ay.

I don't know if it has to do something with the kernel config or something else...

So right now I've dmraid installed in the system, manually edited genkernel.conf to use device-mapper-1.02.07 and dmraid-rc12-pre1, and compiled the kernel with the usual things I've used to do...

So if anyone has any clue... I'll appreciate any kind of help!

thanks

----------

## devsk

 *flipy wrote:*   

> So if anyone has any clue... I'll appreciate any kind of help!
> 
> thanks

  sorry to tell you this, but you haven't read this thread completely.

----------

## flipy

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *flipy wrote:*   So if anyone has any clue... I'll appreciate any kind of help!
> 
> thanks  sorry to tell you this, but you haven't read this thread completely.

 

uhm why?

I think I did...

by the way, it's really annoying to try to find a solution while having to back to another OS...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

flipy,

Go back to your old working kernel.

Add another booting block into grub.conf for your experimential new kernel.

This allows you to choose at boot, which kernel you will run.

It also allows easy recovery when you make a broken kernel, and we all do that from time to time.

----------

## flipy

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> flipy,
> 
> Go back to your old working kernel.
> 
> Add another booting block into grub.conf for your experimential new kernel.
> ...

 

the fact is that I'm doing a fresh install, so right now I just have a stage3 uncompressed system.

don't wanna make this a talk post, it was great to find new hints (but none of them worked), so I guess I'll have to reread everything again and do all the stuff until it get fixed.

(my last hope was genkernel-3.4.1, but it failed too).

I'll be watching this  :Smile: 

good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

flipy,

There is a problem with recent genkernel - it omits dmraid from the initrd entirely.

The older genkernel uses dmraid-1.0.-0-rc8, which is only usegly up to 2.6.15 kernels.

This thread offers several workarounds pending a proper fix.

1. Use 2.6.15 and dmraid-1.0.0-rc8

2. Use 2.6.17 and dmraid-1.0.0-rc12 or there abouts.

Solution 1 just works - you get all the old bits and use them.

Solution 2 needs some editing of config files - this thread goes through several ways to make dmraid work with later kernels.

----------

## NoControl

Just to let everyone know: when using genkernel-3.4.1 (recently marked stable), I can boot my dmraid just fine with the initrd built by genkernel. No editing of any config files required. This is on a Intel ICH5R fakeraid with kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r13.  :Smile: 

----------

## RaceTM

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solution 2 needs some editing of config files - this thread goes through several ways to make dmraid work with later kernels.

 

I have been working with this solution, using genkernel to generate a ramdisk...however I have not had any luck.  I am working with a boot partition off of the raid array right now (I will migrate it to the array after I can actually get the system to boot the root partition from the array properly).  I have been able to get the kernel to boot, but there seeems to be a problem either loading the ramdisk, or loading the root partition..i'm not sure which it is.  Sometime after the kernel loads it complains about something like 

VFS: Unable to mount root fs

I don't know if anyone has any idea as to whether this is referring to the ramdisk, or the root partition..and how to go about resolving it.  but I can post a more exact error message tonight if needed.

as a note, I do have a proper combination of kernel and dmraid, as I can see all partitions when I am actually in the environment

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RaceTM,

A more exact error would help, if it ends in unknown-block (X,Y) where Xand Y are numbers, the numbers are very important to identify the cause of the error.

Also, at the time of the error, does the system offer you a shell ?

If so, is the shell busybox or bash ?

Busybox is included in the initrd, so if you have a busybox shell, the initrd is mounted but not the real_root.  If the shell is bash, real_root is mounted.

See the post by NoControl too. 

It looks like it just works for klater kernels now too

----------

## RaceTM

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> RaceTM,
> 
> A more exact error would help, if it ends in unknown-block (X,Y) where Xand Y are numbers, the numbers are very important to identify the cause of the error.
> 
> Also, at the time of the error, does the system offer you a shell ?
> ...

 

Hi Neddy,

I do not get a shell, it ends in a kernel panic and I need to reboot.  I believe the numbers were 'unknown block (0,0)' but I will doublecheck as soon as I get a chance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RaceTM,

The unknown-block (0,0) means that the kernel cannot talk to the 'drive hardware'.

Since you don't get a shell at all, you are either not using and initrd and you must for booting with dmraid, or your kernel does not have initrd support compiled in.

Sight of your grub.conf and 

```
$ grep INITRD /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set
```

would be useful. Thats my output, you need =y

----------

## RaceTM

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> RaceTM,
> 
> The unknown-block (0,0) means that the kernel cannot talk to the 'drive hardware'.
> 
> Since you don't get a shell at all, you are either not using and initrd and you must for booting with dmraid, or your kernel does not have initrd support compiled in.
> ...

 

Neddy,

I created an initrd using genkernel and passed the filename to the kernel in grub, so it *should* be using it.  but judging from what's happening, either it wasn't created properly, or I did something wrong in the process of setting it up.  I also did enable ramdisk support in the kernel (I am almost positive).  Earlier, I was getting an error about all the loopback devices currently being in use, so I went in to the kernel and doublechecked some settings. I enabled loopback support, and made sure initrd support was enabled as well.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RaceTM,

Thats all good things to check - can you post your grub.conf still please ?

Its perfectly possible to have an initrd but not be using it.

----------

## RaceTM

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> RaceTM,
> 
> Thats all good things to check - can you post your grub.conf still please ?
> 
> Its perfectly possible to have an initrd but not be using it.

 

definitely,

I will post that along with the other info requested tonight.

----------

## RaceTM

Well still no luck, here is my current info:

Error message during boot:

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays

md: autorun ...

md: autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

relevant entry of grub.conf:

title=GentooRAID

kernel (hd0,0)/raidkernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/pdc_daaibcic3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd

kernel: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=Y

the version of dmraid that was built in to the ramdisk (or should have been) is 12-pre1.  but if there is a way to doublecheck that, I will

----------

## RaceTM

I spent some time going over heipei's solution, and have made some more progress (thanks very much for that post, heipei), however it looks like dmraid is not being loaded..I get a message

Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

/init: 232: /sbin/dmraid: not found

I will keep trying, as it is probably somehting stupid I overlooked.  But at least it seems the ramdisk is loading properly now  :Smile: 

 *heipei wrote:*   

> i think i solved the problem.
> 
> the solution is not to update the dmraid the system is running, as a matter of fact the version of this dmraid doenst even matter, but the dmraid genkernel uses to generate the initramfs.
> 
> genkernel uses the version in /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86_64 to create the cpio out of which the initramfs gets generated.
> ...

 

edit, making more progress..ramdisk now loads, followed by:

Activating Device-Mapper RIAID(s)

Determining root device...

Mounting root...

mkdir: Cannot create directory '/newroot/tmp/.initrd': read-only file system

Booting (initramfs)......

/bin/sh: relocation error: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: symbol dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

I thought this might be an error with the ramdisk being too small..so I tried inc reasing the size incrmeentally up to 200000, with no effect.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RaceTM,

```
RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0) 
```

This tells that grub has loaded the kernel and the initrd but the kernel cannot read the initrd filesystem.

Its normally ext2 ... so ext2 must be built into the kernel, regardless if you need it on your drives or not.

Its required here.

============= edit ============

I missed your edit.

I'm not sure if its important or not but when you use an initrd, and a two stage boot process, its normal to put the real_root= on the kernel line after all the paramters that are applied while the system is running from the initrd, so real_root may want to be moved to the end of the kernel line.

----------

## RaceTM

Thanks Neddy,

The guide I was partly following, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID, has it configured the way I do, but I will try to move the parameters around tonight and see what happens.  If you or anyone else has any ideas as to why I am getting this 

/bin/sh: relocation error: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: symbol dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference 

I would love to hear some thoughts  :Smile: 

While googling, it seems that the error: "mkdir: Cannot create directory '/newroot/tmp/.initrd': read-only file system " is somehwat common, and many people notice this error / warning when their system is booting, but it doesnt affect them in any way..so I dont know if it is an issue here or not.  I tried using a newer version of genkernel, but when I made an initrd using that, dmraid did not find any devices (even though it used the same tarball as before..which I find very strange)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RaceTM,

I admit I'm guessing but

```
/bin/sh: relocation error: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: symbol dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
```

looks like either a glibc or linker issue.

glibc is the core system library and the linking is provided by gcc. You could try rebuilding both. Do gcc first and ensure the version you just compiles is selected, 

```
gcc-config -l
```

then use the newly compiled compiler to build glibc.

Reboot to make sure the old glibc is not in memory or being used anywhere, then remake your initrd.

Its a lot of CPU time to invest in a guess - maybe you will get some other suggestions.

----------

## RaceTM

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> RaceTM,
> 
> I admit I'm guessing but
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks neddy, I will try your suggestion tonight.  So you think the problem lies with the initrd rather than the root filesystem I am trying to mount?

I have two installs of linux on this machine..one on my raid array, which is what I am trying to boot, and one on an ata drive which I am booting in to until I get the raid install working.  The ata install is where I am making my initrd from.  I pretty much tar'd up the install and copied it to the arrays root partition, since this seemed to be a lot simpler than chrooting in to the array's root partition and reinstalling everything from scratch.  I am hoping this method is not affecting my situation, but I know that once I get past the ramdisk problems, I can then easily chroot from knoppix on to the array and fix any remaining issues.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RaceTM,

Now, your initrd is mounted before it goes wrong. I can't be sure if the issue is in the main system or in the initrd, mostly because I'm unsure if glibc is in the initrd or a cut down version or even if its all staticially linked.

I'be not used and initrd since before I started with Gentoo.

Copying the install over should be ok, with a few provisios. 

a) you must not update gcc on the single drive install without rebuilding the kernel and copying it over.

This is because the kernel and all its modules (including dmraid) must be made with the same gcc.

b) I'm not sure what happens if you mix versions of glibc but being so core,, I would advise against it.

Ig you have updated either package since you copied the install to the raid, you need to copy them over again and copy over the new kernel (and install it, including its modules) in its new home. This ensures you don't get breakages due to versioning.

----------

## RaceTM

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> RaceTM,
> 
> Now, your initrd is mounted before it goes wrong. I can't be sure if the issue is in the main system or in the initrd, mostly because I'm unsure if glibc is in the initrd or a cut down version or even if its all staticially linked.
> 
> I'be not used and initrd since before I started with Gentoo.
> ...

 

It looks like that did it, I deleted all files on the raid array's root partition, and i was presented with file not found errors, which led me to realize that the error was in the local file system, not the initrd.  so I re-emerged gcc and glibc, recompiled the kernel, copied the filesystem over, and it worked!  Now I just need to get grub ported over to the array so I can take this extra drive out  :Smile: 

Thanks for all of your help Neddy, and everyone else who contributed to this thread.  If anyone is interested, I can post steps of what I did in case anyone had similar problems, but all of my steps pretty much involved piecing together bits of advice mostly from this thread  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flipy

Well, I've found a way to post some info here, so see if I'm doing anything wrong.

I run genkernel --dmraid all

And after it boots, I get a 

```
>> Activating mdev

>> Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/mapper/nvidia_eccacafa3 is not a valid root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected
```

if I get inside the shell and type

```
dmraid -V
```

I get

```
dmraid version: 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06) static

dmraid library version: 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06)

device-mapper version: 4.6.0
```

So it seems it is loading the initramfs, and dmraid is present, even device-mapper, but still not finding the device...

genkernel.conf

```
MENUCONFIG="no"

CLEAN="yes"

MRPROPER="yes"

BOOTSPLASH="yes"

# ARCH_OVERRIDE="x86"

MOUNTBOOT="yes"

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"

USECOLOR="yes"

BOOTLOADER="grub"

CLEAR_CPIO_CACHE="yes"

CLEAR_CACHE_DIR="yes"

#BOOTDIR="/boot"

GK_SHARE="/usr/share/genkernel"

#GK_BIN="${GK_SHARE}/bin"

GK_BIN="${GK_SHARE}"

CACHE_DIR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/%%ARCH%%"

DEBUGFILE="/var/log/genkernel.log"

DEBUGLEVEL=1

DEFAULT_KERNEL_SOURCE="/usr/src/linux"

# DEFAULT_KERNEL_CONFIG="${GK_SHARE}/%%ARCH%%/kernel-config"

BUSYBOX_CONFIG="${GK_SHARE}/%%ARCH%%/busy-config"

BUSYBOX_VER="1.1.3+gentoo"

BUSYBOX_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"

BUSYBOX_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}.tar.bz2"

BUSYBOX_DIR="busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_VER="0.9.15-pre4"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/module-init-tools-${MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_VER}.tar.bz2"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_DIR="module-init-tools-${MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_VER}"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/insmod-%%ARCH%%-static-2.6.bz2"

MODUTILS_VER="2.4.26"

MODUTILS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/modutils-${MODUTILS_VER}.tar.bz2"

MODUTILS_DIR="modutils-${MODUTILS_VER}"

MODUTILS_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/insmod-%%ARCH%%-static-2.4.bz2"

DIETLIBC_VER="0.27"

DIETLIBC_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}.tar.bz2"

DIETLIBC_DIR="dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}"

DIETLIBC_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

DIETLIBC_BINCACHE_TEMP="%%CACHE%%/dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%-tempdir"

DEVFSD_VER="1.3.25-dietlibc-kernel25"

DEVFSD_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/devfsd-${DEVFSD_VER}.tar.bz2"

DEVFSD_DIR="devfsd"

DEVFSD_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/devfsd-${DEVFSD_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"

DEVFSD_CONF_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/devfsd-conf-${DIETLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"

#UDEV_VER="VERSION_UDEV"

#UDEV_DIR="udev-${UDEV_VER}"

#UDEV_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/udev-${UDEV_VER}.tar.bz2"

#UDEV_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/udev-${UDEV_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

#KLIBC_VER="VERSION_KLIBC"

#KLIBC_DIR="klibc-${KLIBC_VER}"

#KLIBC_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/klibc-${KLIBC_VER}.tar.bz2"

#KLIBC_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/klibc-${KLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

#DEVICE_MAPPER_VER="1.00.17"

DEVICE_MAPPER_VER="1.02.07"

DEVICE_MAPPER_DIR="device-mapper.${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}"

DEVICE_MAPPER_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/device-mapper.${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}.tgz"

DEVICE_MAPPER_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/device-mapper-${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

LVM2_VER="2.00.25"

LVM2_DIR="LVM2.${LVM2_VER}"

LVM2_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/LVM2.${LVM2_VER}.tgz"

LVM2_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/LVM2.${LVM2_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc12-pre1"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

#UNIONFS_VER="1.1.4"

UNIONFS_VER="1.3"

UNIONFS_DIR="unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}"

UNIONFS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}.tar.gz"

UNIONFS_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}-tools-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

UNIONFS_MODULES_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}-modules-%%KV%%-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

E2FSPROGS_VER="1.38"

E2FSPROGS_DIR="e2fsprogs-${E2FSPROGS_VER}"

E2FSPROGS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/e2fsprogs-${E2FSPROGS_VER}.tar.gz"

BLKID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/blkid-${E2FSPROGS_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"

```

grub.conf

```
# For booting GNU/Linux

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_eccacafa3 vga=791 udev dodmraid

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

emerge --info

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=athlon64 -march=athlon64 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-all-loops -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=athlon64 -march=athlon64 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-all-loops -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb xorg xpm xv zlib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

kernel .config

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# Sun Sep 17 01:40:11 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_REORDER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=m

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

```

----------

## RaceTM

hey Flipy,

I will take a second to give you my thoughts, hopefully someone else can contribute something better.

When you are quoting dmraid version, is this after chrooting in to your environment, or from the intird shell? if it is from your environment, and not form the initrd shell, check to make sure your initrd actually has that version of dmraid..the instructions are on page 2 of this thread.

You might also want to try a different version of dmraid.  But before you do that, make sure you have compiled support for your raid chipset in the kernel (sorry I didnt take a look at your kernel config, but make sure it is configured right)..you might also want to play with the sata support and legacy sata support options in the kernel, and make sure everything is set properly.  If you are not sure about some settings, try different combinations.  I have heard someone mention that they weren't able to get sata to work if they had legacy sata enabled.

I am sorry if you have already tried these things, I didn't take the time to look through your previous posts.

by the way, I would recommend not using genkernel to create your kernel..I used genkernel to create my initrd, then compiled the kernel manually to make sure it had the configuration I wanted.  Maybe genkernel is not configuring your kernel properly?

----------

## flipy

 *RaceTM wrote:*   

> hey Flipy,
> 
> I will take a second to give you my thoughts, hopefully someone else can contribute something better.
> 
> When you are quoting dmraid version, is this after chrooting in to your environment, or from the intird shell? if it is from your environment, and not form the initrd shell, check to make sure your initrd actually has that version of dmraid..the instructions are on page 2 of this thread.
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply!

The dmraid versions are from the shell, not from the enviorentment.

In fact, I've not checked the SATA settings since I got my first kernel compiled in the new enviorentment, so I'll recheck that again.

BTW, I've used the Hard way to get an initrd from the dmraidinitrd, without success.

And the genkernel version is 3.4.1, which is supposed to work with dmraid (I've heard it failed to make properly the initramfs).

I'll post results here  :Smile: 

SOLVED

I was compiling scsi disk support as a Module instead into the kernel!

So thanks for pointing me to check that again!!!

----------

## RaceTM

 *flipy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So thanks for pointing me to check that again!!!

 

No problem...glad it didn't take you 3 weeks to solve your issue  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Wojtek_

Hi!

Since my laptop has been stolen, in a couple days time I am planning to buy another one:

http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/home/products/notebooks/amilo_xi_1546.html

The thing is that the one I am planning to get (2,16Ghz duo core) has 2x120GB hard drives put in RAID. I would like to have both Windows XP and Gentoo installed and I do not know if it is going to be possible. And if it is possible than is anyone able to explain it to me? Thanks so much for any answers.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Wojtek_,

Its possible and the dust is just settling after kernel, dmrad and genkernel updates to make it eaiser againg.

I've moved your post to this thread, since it has all the answers you will need. If it doesn't please post here.

----------

## TheDark

Hi.

Im setting up a new gentoo system on a sil fakeraid. Win2k and Ubuntu are already running on this RAID.

So i startet to build a kernel with genkernel --dmraid all and put it into the grub of Ubuntu.

Its booting to a specific point and says:

```
[...]

Activating mdev

Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

Determining root device...

Block device /dev/mapper/sil_agacacccagfc4 is not a valid root device...

The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot , or "shell" for a shell...
```

I enter the shell and ls /dev/mapper, but the dir doesn't exists ?!

So im typing dmraid -V:

```
dmraid version: 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06) static

dmraid library version: 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 (2006.07.06)

device-mapper version: uknown
```

So i think sth went wrong with the device-mapper.

emerge --search device-mapper:

```
tehdarth / # emerge --search device-mapper

Searching...

[ Results for search key : device-mapper ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-fs/device-mapper

      Latest version available: 1.02.07

      Latest version installed: 1.02.07

      Size of files: 902 kB

      Homepage:      http://sources.redhat.com/dm/

      Description:   Device mapper ioctl library for use with LVM2 utilities

      License:       GPL-2
```

Where is my mistake ? Tell me, if you need some more informations about sth.  :Smile: 

----------

## RaceTM

 *TheDark wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Im setting up a new gentoo system on a sil fakeraid. Win2k and Ubuntu are already running on this RAID.
> 
> So i startet to build a kernel with genkernel --dmraid all and put it into the grub of Ubuntu.
> ...

 

Have you ensured that support for your raid adapter has been built in to your kernel (not as a mdule)? Also check in your /etc/genkernel.conf to make sure it is actually compiling version 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 in to your initrd.  You may also want to follow the suggestions given in this thread earlier and doublecheck the settings in your kernel under scsi / raid support and ensure there isn't a conflict happening betwween legacy support and the newer raid support options

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TheDark,

To share fakeraid with Gentoo and Ubuntu you need to use similar kernel/dmraid pairs on each.

Thats kernels <= 2.6.15, dmraid 1.0.0-rc8

Kernels > 2.6.15, dmraid 1.0.0-rc12

You could just use your ubuntu kernel under Gentoo, to do that, you need to copy its /lib/modues/`uname -r` to gentoo

and create a new grub booting block the same as ubuntus but with the title= changed (for you) and the real_root=/dev/... changed to point to gentoo.

----------

## TheDark

Big THX for your help  :Wink: 

I found the mistake:

The device-mapper support was deactivated in the kernel-config. Please don't ask me why   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kami22

Hi

I am still trying to run a gentoo kernel 2.6.18 with dmraid. My system works fine with a kernel 2.6.15, but i always get problems when trying to start the kernel 2.6.18 my root device is always missing. Can somebody please tell me what i have done wrong or if it is possible to start a kernel 2.6.18 with dmraid on a nvidia bios raid.

I unmask dmraid 1.0.0.rc12 (no pre) and emerge this dmraid. I installed and compiled a genkernel with options --dmraid. But i still cant start this kernel? Can somebody please tell me what i have done wrong? Thanks a lot

CU kami

----------

## TheDark

Did you add the new version of dmraid in the genkernel.conf ?

----------

## kami22

yes i did this.

----------

## RaceTM

Doubecheck your kernel settings..make sure you have support for your raid adapter enabled, as well as sata / scsi support, device-mapper and raid support, etc

----------

## axs

Does genkernel 3.4.x still have issues creating the dmraid device nodes properly??  If so you might want to revert to genkernel 3.3.11d.

Also by default, genkernel uses its own internal version of dmraid, so you'll have to update genkernel.conf (as mentioned above) to use the new dmraid version, and copy the dmraid tar.bz2 from /usr/portage/distfiles/ to /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ --that is, if you find you need the new dmraid version.

----------

## kami22

Okay i found the error i have to user rc11 then it works really fine. Everything is okay. Thanks a lot. Problem Solved. Just use dmraid-1.0.0_rc11.

Cu kami

----------

## RenaFrita

Hi there!

I have a VIA vt6421 IDE RAID Controller, and i followed the HOWTO in: 

--> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid

and i am able to install grub has expected (in the 1st method of the HOWTO).

However, when i reboot, i get the infamous

Error 17: Unable to mount partition

this is my grub.conf:

```
timeout 30

default 0

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah3 init=/linuxrc

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd

title Windows NT / Windows 95 boot menu

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

```

and ive installed grub like this:

```
device (hd0,0) /dev/mapper/via_lalalalala1

device (hd0) /dev/mapper/via_lalalalala

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)
```

 And all appeared fine.

please, someone help me, im getting CRAZY with this   :Laughing: 

thanks

----------

## bytesniper

I know that with mdraid the boot parition cannot be a stripe and would think that this would hold true to dmraid as well although I have never used it.  gentoo-wiki appears to be down right now so not sure exactly what the how-to says but i would either mirror /boot or put it on a partition thats not in an array.

hth,

joseph

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RenaFrita,

Welcome to Gentoo

You need to add dodmraid to your kernel line, or dmraid will not be started in the initrd.

What bytesniper says is correct for kernel raid but not true for dmraid. This is because the BIOS shows grub the fake raid as if it were a real physical drive, which keeps grun happy.

With the dodmraid missing, the dmraid kernel module is not started, so the dmraid partitions never appear.

[edit - I've moved yor post here with the other dmraid issues]

----------

## RenaFrita

you mean like this?

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel dodmraid root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah3 init=/linuxrc
```

----------

## Phk

Hi there Rena

Hi there Neddy

We (me+Renafrita) tried fixing the grub.conf.. even deleting it.. No good, same s***  :Smile: 

The problem with Rena's computer is very strange. We both have a FakeRaid0 with 2 HDD, and we did the installation side-by-side.

However, my installation required that i boot from diskette (grub said: "Cannot mount selected partition" when i "setup (hd0)"), but Rena's grub behave strangely.

 *Quote:*   

> grub --device-map=/dev/null
> 
> (here, his grub detects (hd0,_), but every partition gets the "unknown" type)
> 
> device (hd0,0) /dev/mapper/......
> ...

 

As you see, the grub behaviour seems quite normal... However, on reboot, a simple "Error 17" message is all that is left.

This (Rena's) computer does not have a Diskette drive, so we booted grub from a USB stick...

Well... I don't know if this is normal, but there is no "DEVICE" command in the Stick's grub shell, and like i sad above, grub detects "(HD0,_)" but every partition has filesystem "unknown".... (since we can't use the "device" command, we can't make it work fine like we did on the normal grub shell)

This is really strange Neddy, could you guess what this can be?

BTW, we also tried to get a version of patched device-mapper raid.. But we couldn't find it  :Sad:  Tips??

Thanks! (in name of rena, who can't write more than 4 words... hihihihi)

cheers everyone!

Phk  :Wink: 

----------

## natesully

Well, for once a google search didn't save me.  I have an Nforce 5 AMD64 system, and my dmraid devices dissapeared- only "control" is under /dev/mapper.  I updated the kernel, wich probably caused that, but now comes the fun part- I can't run the 2006.1 AMD64 livecd.  Even with dodmraid and noapic (to stop the hang), dmraid detects no devices.  The SATA works fine, I can acces individual drives and my standalone drive- but dmsetup reports "no detected devices".

Obviously, I'm in windows making this post, so I'm pretty sure some devices are there.  The NVIDIA bios tool reports the raid is there as well.

Oddly enough, my kernel log shows some "dm-3" with a reiserfs partition on it being mounted as root right before init goes all single-user on me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Phk,

First, grub does not detect anything - it uses the drive information provided by the BIOS, which is why all drives are (hd... to grub.

Using a USB stick may complicate the issue. The BIOS will see it as a hard drive and that will change all your (hd... numbers, which will confuse grub.

As this threaad warns, genkernel uses its own dmraid, whch can be different to the version you get with emerge dmraid.

The thread also tells how to fix that.

I would order things slighthly differently on the kernel line 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/ram0  init=/linux ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah3 dodmraid
```

To help with the problem isolation, tell what steps work

1. The BIOS loads the MBR, if that fails you get an error from the BIOS, not grub.

2. The MBR (Grub stage 1) loads Grub stage 1.5. If this fails, you get very terse English error messages

3. Grub stage 1.5 can read the /boot filesystem to load grub stage 2 - This gives the well known Error:nn messages.

4. Grub stage 2 does all the work. 

loads the splash screen

displays the grub menu

loads the kernel

loads the initrd

exits by passing control to the kernelGrub stage 2 uses the same list of errors as stage 1.5

From your Error 17, either grub stage 1.5 cannot read /boot to load stage 2. This happens if you chaneg ther /boot filesystem but do not reinstall grub on the MBR, or stage 2 cannot read /boot, or whatever in needs to load the splashimage, kernel or initrd.  Error 17 says

```
 17 : Cannot mount selected partition

     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the

     filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
```

So grub has found the partition, but can't read it.

Please describe the hard drives, the partition schemes, the filesystems on each partition, post your ls -al /boot output and your grub.conf.  No copy typing please, its too error prone.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

natesully,

You probably have the old dmraid/new kernel issue which is fully descibed, with the solution, in this thread.

----------

## RenaFrita

hi one more time!

```
rr4dvd / # ls -al /boot

total 4790

drwxr-xr-x  5 root  root    1024 Sep 29 03:36 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root  root    4096 Sep 29 00:05 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root       0 Aug  3 14:23 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root       0 Sep 28 23:55 .keep_sys-boot_lilo-0

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root  800291 Sep 28 21:43 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-ge                                           ntoo-r1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root       1 Sep 28 15:25 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root    5032 Sep 29 00:07 diag1.img

-rw-r--r--  1 15198 root  130421 Sep 28 09:20 dmraid-1.0.0.rc8.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root    1024 Sep 28 22:01 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root  946765 Sep 28 21:44 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gen                                           too-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root  739422 Sep 28 21:53 initrd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root      37 Sep 29 03:05 kernel -> kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6                                           .15-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root 2199825 Sep 28 21:43 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo                                           -r1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 15198 root    4759 Sep 28 09:20 linuxrc

drwx------  2 root  root   12288 Sep 28 15:18 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root    1024 Sep 29 04:28 net

-rw-r--r--  1 15198 root   28576 Sep 28 09:20 o_meu_config
```

My partition scheme

```
rr4dvd / # fdisk -l /dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah

Disk /dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah: 200.0 GB, 200060484608 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24322 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

                     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux -> ext3 ->boot

/dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah2              10        3049    24418800   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS -> windows

/dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah3            3050        6089    24418800   83  Linux ->ext3 -> root

```

I have one more partition extended with two partitions one for swap and other for stuff but fdisk doesnt see it, and i dont know why!

My raid controller

0000:01:07.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)

My hard Drives

SATA HDD (5400rpm):SATA hard disk

100 GB

and finally my grub.conf

```
imeout 30

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/via_chddijgjah3 init=/linuxrc dodmraid

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd

title Windows NT / Windows 95 boot menu

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader  +1
```

----------

## RenaFrita

the dmraid and kernel versions that im using are the ones in the ls -al /boot

Thanks for all the help, im starting to get a little crazy with these  :Shocked: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RenaFrita,

When does the error message come up ?

You have an 'old' kernel, Its before 2.6.16. That needs an old dmraid too.

If you have ever done an emerge sync, and a world update, you will have got the new dmraid and new genkernel.

That combination if know to fail.

If thats the problem, you will have a later kernel in /usr/src, the solution is to update to the newer kernel.

I cannot determine from your posts, what version of dmraid is in your initrd. For that, you need to read the genkernel config files

Your linuxrc should not be in boot, its inside the initrd file. Your 

```
739422 Sep 28 21:53 initrd 
```

looks to be very small.

You may have more luck using 

```
initrd initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

which is the initrd that genkernel made for you.  Did you tell genkerel to add in dmraid ?

----------

## RenaFrita

the erro comes up like this

GRUB loading stage1.5.

GRUB loading , please wait...

Error 17

i used the parameter --dmraid when i called genkernel

here is some of my config of genkernel.conf

```
DEVICE_MAPPER_VER="1.00.17"

DEVICE_MAPPER_DIR="device-mapper.${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}"

DEVICE_MAPPER_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/device-mapper.${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}.tgz"

DEVICE_MAPPER_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/device-mapper-${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc8"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## RaceTM

 *RenaFrita wrote:*   

> the erro comes up like this
> 
> GRUB loading stage1.5.
> 
> GRUB loading , please wait...
> ...

 

May I suggest updating the version of dmraid that genkernel uses? The instructions are in this thread

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RenaFrita,

Your initrd is made with

```
DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc8" 
```

That will not work with kernels after 2.6.15.

As RaceTM says, you need to update the dmraid version used in the initrd. Thats not always the version that 

```
emerge dmraid -p
```

shows you.

However, Error 17 means grun found your partition but cannot read read it.

Did you change the filesystem on /boot after grub was installed to the MBR ?

That will cause Error 17.

----------

## RenaFrita

No i dint change my filesystem, and changed the genkernel.conf file after i post here to use my dmraid version and it wont work anyway  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anyway i give up on raid0, i dont have time to lose with that now, ill be back on january.

Thanks for all the help, ill be more luck next time;)

----------

## Zordas

I followed the instructions and it worked the very first time !!!

On a side note I wanted to let everyone know that Genkernel 3.4.1 DOES work. (At least it did on my NFORCE3 AMD64 rig).  All I had to do was change Genkernel to dmraid-1.0.0.rc11 and move the package to the correct directory.

Thanks for the posts..  Saved me countless hours of heart/head aches.   :Cool: 

----------

## hazer

Yet another problem with dmraid and updating...

Old system:

dmraid rc8

gentoo-sources 2.6.16-r1

Updates:

dmraid rc12-pre1

gentoo-sources 2.6.18

I've followed the directions in this thread on how to update dmraid and according to the shell after a reboot I have rc12-pre1 and device-mapper 4.7.0. The reason I'm in the shell is it goes to start dmraid and can't find any devices. I have a /dev/mapper directory, but all that is in there is a control file. I tried compiling dmraid static into the kernel but that puts me further away from this working (device-mapper goes to 'unknown' and /dev/mapper vanishes).

I have support built in for the SATA controller, I have dmraid compiled as a module (and I assume it's being included by genkernel for the boot), I've updated everything I can think of but I have to have missed something....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hazer,

Try 

```
emerge --sync

emerge world -uDNav
```

Its all supposed to 'just work' with the latest genkernel.

So much so, I was thinking of unsticking this thread.

I don't understant your reference to building dmraid in the kernel.

dmraid is a third party kernel module and cannot be built in. If you need it for booting, you need to use and initrd.

----------

## hazer

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> hazer,
> 
> Try 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

device mapper is an option in the kernel. You have to have support for device mapper in the kernel or dmraid won't work (at least that's what I've been told on multiple occasions). I wasn't paying attention to what I typed a bit ago.  :Wink: 

I'd do an emerge world except that's over 300mb of downloads right now and I'm working on it a bit at a time. Updated gcc, glibc, updated Xorg from 6.9 to 7.0 (nightmare in and of itself), updated KDE from 3.5.2 to 3.5.4.... I wouldn't be working on the kernel update now except that the nvidia-driver produced module refuses to load. I figure that since I updated gcc and glibc but hadn't rebuilt 2.6.16-r1 that it was compatability issues so I might as well update the kernel.... I might be better off rebuilding 2.6.16-r1 for now and getting more of the system updated before I attempt to jump to 2.6.18...

It never fails... when I attempt to do major updates there's always *something* nightmare-class that goes wrong.  :Wink:  Murphy loves me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hazer,

Your kernel and all of its modules must be compiled with the same version of gcc.

That means after a gcc update, you can no longer build 3rd party kernel modules, that includes dmraid and the nvidia kernel module. You can either switch back to you old gcc, or rebuild and reinstall the kernel.

There are two things loosly referred to as dmraild. The kernel part is device mapper support, which is under the Multiple Device section and the Red Hat maintained dmraid third party kernel module.

To make it all work nicely together, rebuild and reinstall your kernel using your new gcc and be sure you get the latest genkernel if you want to use genkernel. One recent version left out dmraid entirely. Details in this thread. The most recent genkernel uses a dmraid that works with kernels > 2.15. 

Start your kernel build with 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean
```

to be sure that there are no old binaries, made with the old gcc left in your tree.

----------

## hazer

Yeah, I've been sure to do a manual "make clean" just to verify that nothing was there. I emerged the kernel after having updated gcc (then changed over to it with gcc-config), glibc, KDE and Xorg so it should have been 'clean' from the start but no reason not to make absolutely sure.  :Wink: 

The thing that baffles me about the problem with the nvidia-driver is I emerged it after updating X and it ran for a week with multiple reboots with no problem (I have a 40gb IDE drive with a Windows install for playing World of Warcraft with friends). I went to reboot into Linux on Monday and bingo... no more X because the nvidia kernel module fails to load.

I'll revert back to the older gcc and re-emerge the nvidia-driver package. That *should* get me functional for now, but I'm still not sure why I can't get 2.6.18 to build and work.  :Sad: 

When I compile device-mapper static in the kernel /dev/mapper doesn't appear in the shell. When I compile it as a module /dev/mapper appears, but only has a control file in it. As I said before I followed the directions in here to update dmraid to rc12-pre1 and I've done an 'emerge device-mapper' to make sure it's up to date.... it's like the hardware isn't being recognised by dmraid anymore and I'm not sure why.

----------

## AngryLlama

I'm sorry, but am I the only one who gets 

```
DMRAID directory ${DMRAID_DIR} is invalid!
```

 when I run genkernel with a modified genkernel.conf: 

```
DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc12"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}:
```

I've tried making a pkg/dmraid directory. I've tried chaning DMRAID_DIR to use a '.' instead of a '/'. Any ideas?

EDIT: Nevermind, it turns out the new genkernel can handle the -pre1 suffix.  Unfortunately, I still get a "Block device /dev/mapper/nvidia_fubar# is not a valid root device..." Even though I've followed the instructions and I even compiled the nVidia SATA driver into the kernel. dmraid -V returns rc12 while stuck at the shell during boot.

----------

## AngryLlama

Anyone? I've followed the instructions on the first two pages of this thread.

----------

## devsk

if you run dmraid -ay, do you get your partitions in the /dev/mapper/ during boot from the shell prompt that it drops you in.

----------

## AngryLlama

 *devsk wrote:*   

> if you run dmraid -ay, do you get your partitions in the /dev/mapper/ during boot from the shell prompt that it drops you in.

 

No, dmraid -ay returns "no block devices found"

dmraid -V says 1.0.0.rc12-pre1 is installed and it says that the deveice-mapper version is unknown.

EDIT: This is what I see when it goes astray:

```

RAMDISK: Compressed inage found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeint unused kernel memory: 216k freed

>> Loading modules

>> Activating mdev

/linuxrc: /linuxrc: 209: mdev not found

>> Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/mapper/nvidia_fubar3 is not a valid root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...
```

I found some information on another forum suggesting that I run: 

```
busybox mdev -s
```

 This loads mdev up. I can now run dmraid -ay and it doesn't give any errors.  dmraid -s shows 

```
 *** Set

name   : nvidia_fubar

size: 125....
```

  So, hooray. dmraid shows the devices now. However, I do not see /dev/mapper in the dev directory.  I exit the shell and try to boot off of /dev/mapper/nvidia_fubar3.  No luck. same error as before.  Some progress at least.

EDIT AGAIN:

I can get my system to boot! Although the solution is not optimial and I need to find out what is at the bottom of the problem.   If  I run the following lines after I get dropped into the boot shell then everything will work. 

```
mkdir -p mode=755 /dev/mapper

mknod -mode=600 /dev/mapper/control c 10 63

busybox mdev -s

dmraid -ay
```

 Now I have the device files in my initrd.  Unfortunately, I need to repeat this everytime I reboot.  I tried saving these lines into my linuxrc and I added some echos to see if my code was being exectuted. No.  Editing my /boot/linuxrc (the same file specified by the init= flag) does not affect the linuxrc inside the initrd.  Looking at the contents of the file shows that this linuxrc is different than my /boot/linuxrc.

Any ideas?

----------

## Black Imp

I'm having a lot of problems trying to have bios raid 0 working I was suggested to take a look here but my problem seems a little different from the previuos.

My system:

abit NF7S rev 2 - silicon 3112 sata raid controller -

athlon xp 2600+ - barton -

1GB of memory

2 160Gb seagate hd's in stripe -  32k stripes dim -

Livecd 2006.1 cannot detect my raid so I have to use 2006.0 that works.

I dowloaded the last portage and the last stage3 i686 tarball file under 2006.1 directory - I've tried with 2006.0 stage but it's the same -

I've followed the 2 wiki howto's for installing on a bios raid and on nvraid: the latter explains how to make it work without genkernel too even if my controller is not nvdia. The first time i've tried with genkernel and the second with a kernel I configured - gentoo kernel 2.6.18-r5 , device-mapper-1.02.10-r1 and dmraid-1.0.0.rc13 - in both cases it boots but it's not able to find the array: entering the shell i can only see /dev/mapper/control.

So I've installed again from scratch creating an overlay portage this time to test dmraid-1.0.0.rc11 that's not in the portage. I've created /usr/local/portage, updated make.conf, created sys-fs/dmraid in the overlay portage and copied dmraid ebuild, renamed it *rc11. I've edited the ebuild to change the link adding 'old' to the path and quoted the two lines in which it changes directory and tries to apply a patch for dmraid*rc13.

Finally I 've run the ebuild dmraid... digest for generating Manifest.

Of course I've created two files, portage.unmask and portage.keywords to unmask =dmraid-1.0.0_rc11

I've emerged gentoo kernel source, emerged the device-mapper and finally I've tried to emrge dmraid. It downloads it, and it can complete the compilation but when it tries to install it fails executing 

```
src_install() { 

                  emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"
```

after compiling it says:

make -C man install

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/temp/portage/dmraid-1.0.0_rc11/work/dmraid/1.0.0.rc11/man'

Installing dmraid.8 in /usr/share/man/man8

ACCESS DENIED unlink: /usr/share/man/man8/dmraid.8

                       run: cannot remove '/usr/share/man/man8/dmraid.8'

ACCESS DENIED open_wr: /usr/share/man/man8/dmraid.8

                       /bin/install: cannot create regular file '/usr/share/man/man8/dmraid.8': Permission denied

make[1]: *** [install_dmraid_man] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/temp/portage/dmraid-1.0.0_rc11/work/dmraid/1.0.0.rc11/man'

make: *** [man.install] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/dmraid-1.0.0_rc11 failed

Call stack

   ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

   ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

   dmraid-1.0.0._rc11.ebuild, line 53:   Called die

!!! emake install failed

...

And still I have to verify if it finally works

Any hint - excluding genkernel - for having bios raid0 working is well accepted.

----------

## devsk

rc13 works here. You need to make sure that's the version you have in the initrd that you are creating. Also, you need to make sure it is statically linked because device-mapper libs won't be present in the initrd. (you can verify if dmraid in the initrd works from the shell you are thrown into when it doesn't find the array. see if you can run 'dmraid -ay' and whether that creates /dev/mapper/*).

if you wanna try the genkernel path again, make sure you have looked at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157538 because genkernel-3.4.5-r1 doesn't create initrd containing dmraid. Also, manually edit /etc/genkernel.conf to have it build the rc13 version.

I would recommend taking the genkernel path and just let it create the initrd, instead of manually doing it. I typically invoke it as

```
genkernel --gensplash=emergence --dmraid --gensplash-res=1280x1024 --no-initrdmodules  initrd
```

with the kernel cmdline as

```
kernel=<blah> root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_<blah_partition> dodmraid splash=verbose,theme:emergence onsole=tty1
```

Of course, replace real_root above with your real_root, and kernel with the kernel you have.

----------

## Black Imp

thank you.

Ok let's give a try do rc13 version again:

the dmraid used by initrd should be rc13 as I manually modify the script that creates initrd to have it using rc13 as described by the wiki howto - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid - I'm not sure I've understood the mechanism of dmraid and device-mapper: you mean that by default dmraid is compiled with a dynamic linking to device-mapper libs and that instead it should be compiled with static linking because from ramdisk surely is not possible to link to dynamic lybrary outside ramdisk. Is that correct? Please notice I've followed that wiki howto, so how can I have device-mapper linked statically?  what different steps shoud I do from those in the HOWto?

Please be patient but I refuse to use genkernel  :Smile: 

Do you have any issue for solving my problem with rc11 installation - it might be a useful issue in case I use other sw not included in portage - ?

----------

## devsk

did you run 'dmraid -ay' from the shell you get during boot where it fails to find your array? do 'ls /dev/mapper/' after that and report the output of both the commands (dmraid -ay, ls /dev/mapper).

----------

## Black Imp

I've tried again with rc13:

```
#dmraid -ay

no block device found

#ls /dev/mapper

control

```

it seems mapper doesn't work

do you need my kernel config file or grub.conf ?

just for curiosity I've also tried - as said before -:

```
busybox mdev -s

mdev: applet not found
```

----------

## devsk

so, from the output, the dmraid inside the initrd is built properly, but its not working. Only reason for that would be the kernel driver. Post relevant parts of your .config and grub.conf e.g. IDE, SATA and RAID related config. if you can put your .config somewhere and provide a link, that would be better.

----------

## Black Imp

unfortunately I only know free servers for images: can you link any for files only?

this is grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage (hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux Raid 0!

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 dodmraid

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd

title Windows XP Raid 0!

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

partitions: fdisk -l /dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch

```

Disk /dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch: 320.0 GB, 320080576512 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38914 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

                       Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch1               1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch2   *          10        7305    58605120    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch3            7306       38914   253899292+   5  Extended

/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch5            7306        7428      987966   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch6            7429       11076    29302528+  83  Linux

/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch7           11077       12293     9775521   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/sil_agbidhaaajch8           12294       38914   213833151    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

```

.config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r5

# Thu Dec 28 20:46:53 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

...

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

...

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

...

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

...

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

...

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

...

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

...

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

...

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

...

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

...

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

...

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

...

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

...

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

...

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

...

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

...

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

[b]

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=y

[/b]

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

...

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394 is not set

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

...

#

# ARCnet devices

#

[omissis]

```

'...' replaces a contiguous list of commented options set to 'not set'

i can mail you the whole .config if you prefer, or I may load it to some server if you know any.

----------

## devsk

everything looks in place in the .config. two things:

1. since you are able to do fdisk -l on it (presumably from livecd), can you do 'lsmod' inside livecd and post. It is possible that some module is missing or equivalent option is missing. It is possible that CONFIG_SATA_SIL needs to be used instead of CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE but I am not sure if CONFIG_SATA_SIL even existed in 2.6.18. Can you confirm?

2. does 'cat /proc/partitions' return anything when you are dropped into the shell on failure to detect the array?

----------

## devsk

ok, I just confirmed that you need in your config for it find your sata drives.

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y [ .. SCSI Device Support .. SCSI Low Level Drivers] 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

(i.e. before 2.6.19, I think CONFIG_SATA_SIL was under SCSI Device Support and called CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL). Either this or CONFIG_SATA_SIL should help.

That should resolve your issues.

----------

## Black Imp

HOW STUPID!!! I set them the first time I configured kernel but then during several tries I omit to save them!! -  IT WORKS!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

thank you very much, you gave me a very helpful hand and very quickly!! and you made me happy to use linux again as well - thou now I have to fix other little things -  :Wink: 

----------

## Black Imp

one very last question   :Razz: : every time I recompile kernel is it enough to place it in /boot dir or am I ment to rerun the script that creates initrd and substitute with this one the old one in /boot directory too?

----------

## devsk

 *Black Imp wrote:*   

> one very last question  : every time I recompile kernel is it enough to place it in /boot dir or am I ment to rerun the script that creates initrd and substitute with this one the old one in /boot directory too?

 your initrd contains very little: mostly busybox and dmraid. I don't think you will need to build it in any near future, much less every time you compile kernel. You will build it only if there is a newer version of linuxrc and there are some changes to /sys and /proc locations it uses for suspend2 etc. or if a newer version of dmraid comes out which fixes some critical bug or if busybox gets some new feature which you desperately need. I haven't changed my initrd for a long time. you would have also needed to build it everytime if you had some modules (which are kernel dependent) in there.

since, none of these conditions are true, you are all set.

----------

## Black Imp

Thanx again! now I have my config menu screen that looks weird ... it lacks the square around the screen and it's replaced by black spaces... it's like it couldn't use character like '=' or to draw corner... I think I'll open a new topic linking a picture

----------

## fintan

Hi I have promise fastrack raid. I've been plugging away at it for the last three days now & I just can't get it to work. I've tried the solutions above with no luck. When I boot I get this

```

Skipping module load; no modules in the initrd!

Activating mdev

Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found

Determining root device...

Block device /dev/mapper/pdc_dcfgeijbh3 is not a valid root device...

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

```

When I drop into shell I get.

```

dmraid -ay

no block devices found 

dmraid -V

dmraid version:    1.0.0.rc13 (2006.10.11) static

dmraid version:    1.0.0.rc13 (2006.10.11) 

device-mapper version: 4.7.0

busybox mdev -s

dmraid -ay

no block devices found 

ls /dev/mapper

control

```

I followed  devsk suggestion with no joy. Thanks 

    fintan.

Oh lspci prints out 

RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378)

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

Hello guys.

ok I have tryed to boot my system since 12 hours now I really tire.

So I use the 2.6.19 kernel with the rc13 dmraid.

First, at the boot , I had this error : "the root block device is unspecified or not detected...

so I used the shell and dmraid -ay coulnd not even find my raid in /dev/mapper.

So I used genkenel again to put in static all the drivers about SATA.

Now I still have the " the root block device is unspecified or not detected", but when I enter in shell I can do dmraid -ay and see all my raid in /dev/mapper/

So now it just seems that I need to find a way to activate dmraid durring the boot.

And here, maybe you can give me a hint cause I got a strop headache and go to bed now  :Wink: 

I tryed to compile dmraid with the static flag but didnt work.

So what should I do ?

thank you.

----------

## fintan

Hi 1ino1eum_4the_win, what I ended up doing was trying out different kernels. I couldn't get 2.6.18 or 2.6.20 to work at all. So I'm using 2.6.19. It hasn't drop once into the ash shell. Thanks

   fintan.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

I am using the 2.6.19 and dmraid r13 too.

Actulay dmraid -ay works in the shell after the boot error. 

Consequently, I presume the only problem now is to make dmraid working automaticaly during the boot to detect my raid partitions.

I have already done genkernel --dmraid all, and put dodmraid in my grub.conf.

Am I missing something?

I dont really understand how initrd works and I supose my problem is in here.

thankx

----------

## fintan

Your getting further than what I was gettng. I'd suggest going through the steps devsk has outlined above. When it craps out like that it normally means you need the drivers for your raid device built in. In my case promise fastrack. Which should be under device drivers --> serial ata (prod) and parallel ata drivers in your kernel. 

For me I just couldn't get it working with persific kernels. When I get time I'm going to mess around with a few more.

----------

## DJ_Sooflet

Hello guys,

I'm just having another DMRAID issue in another thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3943961.html#3943961

I don't really quite understand why is this DMRAID so buggy and so hard to fix ?

I can EASILY use all my BIOS RAIDs in DOS. PartitionMagic under DOS automatically detects all my drives and let's me modify them at will. Even the versions of PartitionMagic that were written before FAKERAID even existed allow me to do that.

So why can't Linux drivers go the EASY WAY - i mean, in case of FAKERAID, just read the hard drive settings from BIOS, the same as PartitionMagic and other DOS programs do ? That would be fast, easy and nice sollution. Do we have to do everything the HARD WAY ??

----------

## fintan

First I feel your pain, I've been there with the FAKERAID issue before. I won't go into how alot of the drivers are reversed engineered and not straight form the manufactuor. 

You need drivers first before you can talk to your hardware.

Also bios's can be buggy. For instance my laptop says it can take 4 Gig's of ram but the bios only allocates 2.7 Gig's so I can only use 2.7.

Dmraid is hard masked for a reason. It's not ment for production use. Although there are quiet a few using it. Can you post your grub.conf or lilo.conf. 

I just glanced at your other post. Make sure your boot partition is readonly on boot and make a copy of it in your root folder. On the very odd occasion I've found my boot a little screwed up and it also helps when you've made a heams of compiling your kernel. You could have pulled in an update to grub or something along the way.

On a side note I wouldn't go near partitionmagic. Any time I did, I wish I didn't.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

well, finaly, I dont think dmraid is so buggy than we said.

I manage to boot on my raid root partition, after the boot error, in shell by doing dmraid -ay , exit, then /dev/mapper/isw_bbdfjggjhj_Volume03

So I think dmraid is doing his job correctly.

the only advice I could give you guys, to make it working, is to set up correctly the kernel.

In the different howto, they use a kernel <2.6.18 .  so it is not mentioned that RAID and SATA option have been moved during the transition between 2.6.17 and 2.6.18 .

So for exemple, if you use the 2006.0 livecd's kernel config for compiling your fresh 2.6.19 kernel with genkernel. copying the .config (which is from a 2.6.15) from the livecd will not be enought.

The solution I found is to set in hard, in the kernel, all the option for different scsi stuff, raid, and sata. and now it works, so it was not a dmraid problem but a kernel configuration problem.

My only problem now is that I have to do the trick (dmraid -av and /dev/mapper/RAIDPARTITION), at everybood.

So I give you my grub.conf maybe there is an error...

```
#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

# Splash image to show behind grub.

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_bbfdjggjhj_Volume03 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid udev vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Vistarace

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

# For loading DOS if Windows NT is installed

# chainload /bootsect.dos

```

and maybe there is another problem somewhere else ...

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

ok I have another question : 

I find that : 

```
*  sys-fs/device-mapper

      Latest version available: 1.02.10-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.02.10-r1

```

but in my /etc/genkernel.con

```
DEVICE_MAPPER_VER="1.02.07"

DEVICE_MAPPER_DIR="device-mapper.${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}"

```

so, is it normal that genkernel doens't use the last version of device-mapper that I have installed?

Finaly, when I read other people quotte about their error douring the boot, they had :

```
>> Activating mdev

>> Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found 
```

but me I only have 

```
>> Activating mdev

no block devices found 
```

without the device-mapper line.

So I wonder if my problem is something about device-mapper that is not activated.

any idea?

----------

## DJ_Sooflet

 *fintan wrote:*   

> First I feel your pain, I've been there with the FAKERAID issue before. I won't go into how alot of the drivers are reversed engineered and not straight form the manufactuor. 
> 
> You need drivers first before you can talk to your hardware.

 

No, you've misunderstood my question. I was asking why can't linux read drives information from BIOS the same way as the DOS programs do ? 

Note that Partition Magic 8.0 was released LONG AGO before any FAKERAID drivers existed, and still - partition magic is able to read and modify my drives without SLIGHTEST problem (i mean of course the DOS version of Partition Magic)... So PM8 must be using some really OLD specification that is well-known to all...

Why can't the FAKERAID drivers go this way ?

----------

